# [LPF]A Merchant in Need of Assistance



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2011)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: Holyman

Start Date: 01/16/2011

Players:
Cethyn-Ayah (Bertious)
Encounter XP: 650; Encounter GP: 245, Spent at tavern: 1 PP, Healing cost: 30 gp 
Gregori Savi (galahad0430)
Encounter XP: 450; Encounter GP: 20, Healing cost: 30, killed in final battle
Bozzago the Brisk (Mahorfeus) 
Encounter XP: 650; Encounter GP: 245
Git Git (Vistarius)
Encounter XP: 650; Encounter GP: 245, Spent at tavern: 2 GP, Healing cost: 70

[sblock=Experience, Treasure, and Costs]Street Toughs CR2: 150xp each; 20 gp each, gear
Rickety Bridge CR1: 100xp each; time gp in shiny objects from dam
The Broken Log CR1: 100xp each; GP spent - 10 (1 platinum)(Cethyn), 2 gp(Git Git) 
Bandit Archers CR1: 100xp each; gear
Healing Costs: GP spent - 70 (Git Git), 30 (Cethyn), 30 (Gregori) 
Wagon Recovery CR 3: 200xp each; loot from adept
Final Reward for prisoner and returning the wagon: 225 gp each, Potion of Cure Light Wounds each
Time XP & GP: 259 xp, 222 gp [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning comes and finds you in a comfy apartment above Alfred Firestreak's humble, but pleasant shop enjoying an early breakfast so that you can get started as soon as possible. Roondar, while still tired, looks much more composed than he did the night before at the Inn. "Thank you for agreeing to help, and I apologize if I was a bit short last night, but walking up to Venza without my cart, horse, or even a weapon to defend myself was not how I envisioned my initial entry to this grand city. I am sure you are eager to hear the remaining details, but I will wait until you have finished your breakfast before continuing my story."

[sblock=ooc]Once everyone has made their way here, I shall continue on.[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 17, 2011)

*Cethyn-Ayah*

"This one is happy to help and is thankful for the food. He is also lots curious about what happened to Roondar and looks forward to his story." He tucks into the breakfast with gusto trying a little of everything on offer (to be polite) before mainly focusing on whatever meat is available.

[sblock=OOC] I'm really looking forwards to this thanks for the invite [/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 17, 2011)

Bozzago calmly ate his breakfast, listening attentively as the troubled trader spoke. The Tengu was well-rested, having went to bed soon after organizing his supplies - it might not have even been dark at the time. Though he showed no sign of it, he was eager to hear more of the faux guards that had betrayed the gnome. Every little detail counted.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gregori eats his meal quickly as he waits to hear more of the gnome's plight.









*OOC:*


 thanks for the invite


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I love the name Gregori, although it throws me for a loop a bit every time I see it, since my rl name is spelled almost exactly the same way, with the only difference being a y instead of an i. [/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]From the looks of it, Git-Git still needs a judge to clear him (he already got checked by a nonjudge). Hopefully they do that soon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]He has one approval, so he can start playing without the second.[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=OoC] I think he missed the link to here he has posted in the tavern since and i missed it on my first read through too.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


and its pronounced "greh..gore...ee" with the accent on the middle syllable instead of "greg...or..ee" and accent on first syllable


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I'll let him know on the paizo forum where the link is, and as for the pronounication, I'm not surprised it pronounced differently, but the spelling is still enough to get my attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, just saw the link.[/sblock]

Git-Git arrives late at the breakfast table, having taken time out to prepare his spell list for the day. He looks exhausted, but is rather well rested. He helps himself to a cup of water warm liquid the barkeep has on hand that isn't alcoholic. He prefers tea and offers to pay for it. Including himself into the meal, he stays silent at first as if storing up his energy.

The Gnome is a curious creature to him, and so he watches his movements carefully. 
"So they let you live, did they? So they weren't the worst bandits around. Not saying what they did was good, but only that you should be grateful you were allowed your life. These times are dark, and the inhabitants aren't any better."

He sips his drink cautiously, and waits to hear the rest of the Gnome's tale.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2011)

"I suspect they would have killed me quick enough if they had thought they could get away with it, but even they smart enough avoid incurring too much wrath from the Turen Family clan." Roondar replies as he eats the last crumbs from his plate and prepares to tell his story. 
"Forgive me if I repeat myself, but my mind is a little muddled right now and I don't wish to miss any details. As previously mentioned, my family has arranged with Alf here to sell our goods at his shop. This trip was to be the first load and finishing up the paperwork. Somehow these rogue managed to get past the intense security check our security provider puts all would be guards through, a fact that since I sent a report to my brothers shortly before you arrived will certainly be looked into. 

Anyway, the trip itself was uneventful until yesterday morning when I woke up to see my wagon disappearing into the distance and a dagger to my throat. Once the rear guard finally departed I waited a bit and started down the road towards Venza. Around noon I came across a roadside tavern called the Broken Log and was able to get a meal with the few coppers the bandits left behind. While there, I overheard conversation that suggested some locals there knew of these ruffians, but without help, I was unwilling to pursue the information. When I finally got to Venza, I went straight to the authorities, who clearly did not care about my plight. Finally, somebody was kind enough to suggest I go the the Inn where I found you last night, and, thus, here we are gathered around our kind host's table." Roondar stops to take a drink as his voice starts to wear out. "Is there anything else you wish to ask about anything that as happened up to this point before we go further?"


----------



## Bertious (Jan 17, 2011)

"This one would like to know what you can tells us about the bandits who took the things? How many were there? Did they use bows or just swords and spears? Was there a leader? Who was it?" Cethyn-Ayah stops to take a breath before continuing, "Awk, this one may has other questions but first like answers to these ones."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 17, 2011)

"My first question would be what specifically did you hear at this roadside inn that led you to suspect the locals knew of these bandits? Secondly, how were these guards hired? Were they answering a solictation or were they referred to you?" Gregori asks from across the table.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 17, 2011)

Having finished eating, Bozzago sat back contently, watching the gnome as he spoke. He did not feel the need to speak just yet - what Cethyn-Ayah and Gregori had asked was exactly what he needed to know. The cautious and even suspicious individual that he was, he watched their benefactor carefully, just in case he wasn't telling the full story. The fact that the rogues had been able to fool the guard testing was particularly strange, though it likely said more about their skills at deception than implicating Roondar in any way.

OOC: Bozzago's a suspicious nutter, but I mostly just wanted to test out the dice roller. XD


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=Bozzago]Roondar seems absolutely genuine as he sits there in front of you trying to figure the situation with the bandits himself as he explains the situation. It definitely strikes you as being a problem he is not accustomed to, and the breakdown in their screening system clearly worries him. [/sblock]

"I heard several folks mention seeing a wagon that when described matched the description of mine passing down the old trade route the tavern was on a few hours before. As for the guards themselves, there were about half a dozen standard guards with their captain. The regular guards were equipped with  basic longswords and bows, while the captain had better quality gear, but still standard weapon types. Their betrayal concerns me, as we used the security agency in Eastgate we have used 1000's of times in the past with no hint of problems. I will have to trust my brothers to deal with that unpleasant development, and hope that it is just an anomoly, as we rely on those people for a lot of  our network. At least they should stick out as the locals on that road seem none to eager to embrace outsiders, and of course my wagon should be easy to spot; it has the name of the family business emblazened on it, and is sealed so that only Alf or myself can open it without finding a very high level mage to assist them."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 18, 2011)

OOC: Ha ha, I suppose I'll push this along, no reason to wait any longer.

Convinced that the gnome was telling them the whole truth, Bozzago leaned in a bit as Roondar divulged everything he knew about the bandits that had wronged him. It was information that would prove quite useful for tracking them down. The description of his wagon was particularly interesting.

"So for the time being, your goods are likely out of their clutches," he remarked, tapping one of his talons against his beak, "Unless they have one among their ranks, these bandits will have to find someone well-versed in magic to get what they want."

If this was true, it meant that they still had time to recover the gnome's goods before they went out of their reach.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

"If you have any more questions, let me know. Otherwise feel free to take your time to make any plans before heading out." Boomer says after several minute of silence.

[sblock=ooc]If everyone is ready to move on, I will post the stuff for the next part once I get home in several hours here, but I wanted to make sure you had a chance to ask all your questions. Before we proceed, I need to know if anyone has any particular preferences in marching order as it will matter multiple times in the following encounters.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=pacing]If you feel the pacing is too slow or too fast, let me know as I am still getting a feel for it.[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Proposed Marching Order]Judging by AC and overall ability, I propose that Cethyn-Ayah and Gregori take point. As our only primary caster, Git-Git should be in the middle, while I cover the group from the back. This could change depending on what kind of approach we're taking. I'm open to any other suggestions >[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Proposed Marching Order] I'm ok with this order id like to add however if we notice any threats Cethyn-Ayah will attempt to drop into stealth if possible i'll roll a check below to be my first just in case[/sblock]


"This one is content with the information and clarifies you wish this mur...awk, group to find the wagon. You want men captured and wagon brought here? This one only asks because he not know how to drive wagon and sword bad choice for not kill but he try if thats what is wanted" Cethyn-Ayah indicates the array of lethal looking swords the party is armed with as he speaks.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Do whatever you desire the thieves. My personal preference is to picture them hanging in the trees as carrion, but I will let you decide your actions in that regard. I suspect they would have little information to give in even if they were inclined to share. My concern is recovery of the horse and wagon" Boomer walks over the side table and picks up some cinnamon smelling apples. "I had anticipated you might have difficulty with Matilda. She is a good horse, but will probably be rather upset at this point. To that end, I have prepared some of her favorite treats for you to give her to let her know you come from me." He hands each party member a cinnamon scented apple. "Give her these, and you should be able to get her back to town just fine. Alf and I will be waiting here come evening for your return with your reward."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am ok with order of march too







"i am satisfied with the information. Let us head for this inn before the trail grows too cold. I would like to limit the lead these bandits have to as small of a time as possible." 

Gregori stands and looks about the table, "I am prepared and can leave as soon as you are ready."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 18, 2011)

Remembering that Roondar had mentioned his wayward horse before, Bozzago nodded as he took the cinnamon apple, tucking it into his belt pouch where he'd be able to retrieve it with ease. In agreement with Gregori, the Tengu stood up as well, as he secured the strap on the belt pouch. The human was right - if they waited too long, the bandits would gain a significant lead. The four of them had already had the whole night to prepare for this. He turned to his three companions, hesitating for just a moment, before making a suggestion.

"It would be wise for us to share information regarding our areas of expertise on the way there," he said, patting his Aldori dueling sword, "it would be difficult to coordinate with each other in battle without knowing what everybody is capable of."

Edit: Oops, derp. All of the spells are on the LPF Wiki profiles XD


----------



## Bertious (Jan 18, 2011)

Gathering his pack and apple Cethyn-Ayah will stand as well "This one agrees learning more of the group will make it better. Sneaking, and tracking, and fighting are this ones skills, aawk, he also poseses much lore on animals and monsters and magics of healing and seeking." Puffing himself up with pride he continues "This one has also been told he has an appauling singing voice," seeming to think this is a good thing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=almost ready to move on]As soon as Git-Git signals he's ready to go I have the map for the next encouter ready.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

In order to build some momentum, I am going to move on. THe map will get up as soon as I figure out how to get the forum to see it.

Walking through Venza discussing sharing your capabilities with each other, you find yourself at one point walking down a street flanked by large houses on either side of varying style and quality. As you near the end of it, the two tengu that were lounging about turn when they see you, and you can hear one comment to the other, "Look at what we have here, shall we see how much toll we can collect from these brave looking adventurer?" Turning to you, "Welcome to this cozy little corner of the city. Would you kind sirs please consider helping out your brethren in your time of need? We only ask for a couple gold from each of you to assist us in our aiding of other less fortunate birdfolk here in the city." As he speaks, he and his fellow bird move to block the exit, and pull out their weapons.
Cethyn-Ayah did not have a chance to use stealth before the party saw the tengu.

In the mean time if  I could get initiative rolls from everyone as well as a short block containing hp, ac, and anything else you think is going to be pertinent in the upcoming battle.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 18, 2011)

Cethyn-Ayah will watch the interlopers and let someone better with words do the talking however he will observe them closely  activating his silver tongue domain ability to use sense motive and see if they are really looking for a fight or if it's mostly bravado.

[sblock=Stats]
Hp 9, Ac 17, To 14, Ff 13, Speed 40', Atk Melee +4 (1d10+3/18-20/x2) -1 (1d3+1), Ranged +4 (1d6+2/x2 30' range), CMB +2, CMD 16 Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4, 







*OOC:*


 is that what you need?





[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

They look pretty determined to get whatever they can from you. By the appearance of their gear, it doesn't look they have much to lose.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 18, 2011)

Bozzago recalled the times when he would pull stunts such as these with his brothers, extorting every passerby for their valuables, and beating them to near death if they failed to comply. Sometimes they would just flat-out mug people in dark alleyways without warning. The Tengu let out a sigh, the memories of those times filling him with shame; the poor souls before them likely fell into the same trap he did. 

Without a word, he proceeded to draw his sword, his eyes wandering about the area as he did so - it was hard to believe that these Tengu would attempt to fight against greater numbers. Or perhaps they were just bold.

[sblock=Pertinent Information]hp 10
AC 16, flatfooted 13, touch 13
CMD 15
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gregori eyes the drawn weapons and smiles coldly. 

"If you fools wish to die, then by all means raise those weapons against me and I, Gregori Savi the greatest swordsman in all of Venza, will grant that wish."

[sblock=stats] hp=11, AC=18 (13 flatfooted), CMD=18, +1 vs grapple and sunder[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Bozzago]As far as you can tell, these seem to be just another example of the many down and out ruffians that infest the city; any group that would be willing to employ them would insist on better maintenance of their gear. You also hear what sounds to be a door being opened very quietly immediately ahead and off to the side.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=Bozzago]You don't think they are affiliated with anyone important as their overall appearance is very poor, and anyone worth their salt would at least try to take care of their stuff. As you study the tengu ahead of you, you manage to catch the sound of a well oiled door being eased open just up ahead of you off to the side.[/sblock]

I am really beginning to wish this forum had a delete button.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=LOL]Just hit the button once and then wait for it.  

Nice map btw.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=Git Git] I'll give you till tomorrow night to post, after that I may need to replace you just so the others can keep moving and still have a full party, as getting someone else in the party once they leave town could be tricky.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=in the meantime]everyone else feel free to roleplay your characters as they leave the alchemist's shop and are walking towards the fateful street you now find yourself in.[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Aye, this is getting dragged out quite a bit. I think I'll take you up on that, GM.[/sblock]

[sblock=Moments earlier...]Bozzago nodded as Cethyn-Ayah described his various skills. If the Tengu was as versatile as he said he was, he would be a huge asset to the group. 

"I myself am also well-versed in stealth, though I specialize in leaping about the battlefield - it helps me get behind my foe's back."

He nudged the dueling sword at his belt: "But as you can see, swordplay is my true calling."
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Vistarius is having some internet difficulties, but he should be getting something up here fairly soon. I will go ahead and roll initiative for him this evening if he has not already done so at that point.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] sorry. Apparently this forum is android friendly and ill ne posting frequently. If my spelling sucks thats why.[/sblock]
git git would remain silent as the others did the talking. Speaking wasnt exactly his thing at the.moment. If violence was threatened that would be another story. Git would keep his blade handy and stick behind.the.group preparing to open up with spells should the opportunity be required.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 19, 2011)

Please roll init for me until i have time to grt my chat stays up on my phone.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=Initiative]
Git Git 19
Them 17
Gregori 12
Cethyn-Ayah 7 (higer Init bonus)
Bozzago 7

Let me know what you want Git Git to do, and I'll take care of the dice rolls for you, Vistarius. It's time to rumble.
[/sblock]

If we could do this in order as much as possible, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah i tried dice rolls they dont work.

Git git will smile and take a moment to cast cause fear, cackling an alnost terrifying laugh the whole time. Hell aim it to hit as many or if one target, then the most vocal of them. As a move action hell move into range of the spell without provoking or hitting allies. 
"i think its you who should pay us a toll!"


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does everybody just post in initiative order and you put it all together, or do want us to wait until whoever posted last has their actions resolved by you?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's go with everyone before the bad guys,the bad guys, and then everyone after the bad guys, Mahorfeus.

Git Git casts cause fear on the tengu that had been talking trash to the party (T1)(It's a single target spell, Vistarius). T1, briefly shaken, tries to move behind Git Git, but Git Git manages to drop him as he tries to pass. His buddy (T2) charges forward and attacks Cathyn-Ayah, but misses, while a third tengu apprears in the space off the side just behind Gregori and misses him as well(ignore that last roll, I missed the fact you have that high of an AC). Now the rest of the party may go.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 20, 2011)

Cethyn-Ayah will on his turn Draw his sword as a move action and attack t2 if it falls and Gregori still has an opponent he will 5 foot step towards it. Hopefully with an eye to giving Bozzago a flank if thats possible.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

His sword drawn, Bozzago watches as a third Tengu emerges from off the side, suspecting that he must have been the one who opened the door he had heard. Fortunately, the newcomer's attacked missed Gregori. Seeing that the thug was trapped right between Gregori and himself, and that his back was pointing right towards him, Bozzago swings at him (T3) with his dueling sword in both hands, attempting to take advantage of the flank.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 wasn't I flat footed? If so, he did hit me







Gregori gives the Tengu that attacked him a contemptous look and swings.









*OOC:*


I'll power attack and I'm not sure by description if I'm flanking him, if not subtract 2 from my to hit


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry Bozzago, they are all dead before you get to go; your party members are too good. And, yes you were flatfooted, Gregori, so you would have taken that damage (sorry about the confusion, I am trying to keep track of a lot of things here.) 

Except for a minor scratch on Gregori, the party finishes off the gang of desparate street toughs with no problem at all. Now they are faced with 3 dead bodies in the middle of a neighborhood where dead bodies are not overly common. What does the party wish to do?

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience -
3 Tengu Thugs CR 1: 400XP / 4 players = 100 xp each

Treasure -
Coins of various types, mostly copper, equaling 20 gp, mostly on the tengu that popped out of the building, who appears to have been the leader of the ragtag group.
3 shortswords and 3 leather armor, all of which is dirty, but once cleaned up, looks usable. [/sblock]

[sblock=HM]Did I do the rewards right?[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 20, 2011)

"Aawk pity these tengu so foolish, Hrokr gather them to the final secret." Cethyn will search the bodies before dragging them into the side ally where the third one came from and say. "Bozzago should check hiding place maybe yes?"


[sblock=ooc]oops missed the treasure tab so ignore the search 
BTW: do we add the xp straight to our characters or wait till the end of the adventure? Same question with the per day xp and gold?  [/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

Before he can even raise his blade to strike the Tengu before him, it  crumples to the ground, slain by one of his allies. Sheathing his blade  as he made the rough equivalent of a shrug, Bozzago looks towards the  path where the third Tengu had attacked from. The fact that the Tengu  might have emerged from the door he heard suggested that they had been  next to their hideout the whole time.

"Agreed," he said, following Cethyn, "I  heard a door open right before he showed up. If there's more of these  thugs, we need to take care of them - this city doesn't need  more trouble than it already has."

Bozzago's voice was rather cold, yet it betrayed a subtle sadness. He  had once been just as desperate as the dead Tengu before them. It was a  shame that their lives had to end this way.

Edit: Had gotten ninja'd by Cethyn, changing the post around a bit.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

As you enter the open door, you are hit with the fetid stench of debris and rotten bedding. While it looks like it could hold up to half a dozen squatters, and has at some point, it looks like these three were the only current inhabitants of this old stable.

[sblock=feedback]At this point, how is everyone feeling about how things are going. Any feedback would be helpful for me to adjust how I do things going forward, especially from HM.[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

Reeling back from the stench, Bozzago covers his nose as he enters the room, seeing that no one else was present. He looks for anything of value that the Tengu might have stashed in the dirty room, while wishing to leave as soon as possible.

[sblock=Feedback]This is my first PbP, but you're doing great so far. Thinks should be able to roll a bit more smoothly now.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=sunshadow21 ONLY!! spoiler alert]
The XP is wrong I'm sorry to say. Each Tengu is worth 200XP each making that a CR 2 600XP / 800gp total reward. No problems and easily fixed. 

For XP add all the totals together. Then check both charts; 12-2 (pg398) and 12-5 (pg 399) for CR(12-2) and total treasure(12-5). Use the fast row on table 12-5.

But having said all that this encounter was pretty easy because of the group composition. Each of them being able to wield a martial weapon (even the major caster) gives them a slight edge. So in future encounters you may want to up the HP a little for a couple combatants, and the bandit leader most defiantly (maybe give him MAX HP). 

Break down of the treasure part can be like this:
800gp total-
leather armor x3 = 30gp
short swords x3 = 30gp
loose coins (give each player 20gp  they'll have spending money) = 80gp

that is only 150gp out of 800gp so the rest (650gp) you can distribute into other encounters. 

I would...
*Add a masterwork arrows(20) to one of the archers in the ambush. = +120gp
*Give the bandit leader a mw weapon and mw armor. = +450 gp

That would leave 80gp that could be extra cash in the bandit leader's stash. 

Anything else?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Searching around the stables, you manage to find a fair bit of coin stuck in odd places. This seems to be a rather well used cubby hole that the neighbors are willing to tolerate if only because it at least keeps the poor out of sight.

[sblock=Updated Rewards]
Experience -
3 Tengu Thugs CR 2: 600XP / 4 players = 150 xp each

Treasure -
Coins of various types, mostly coppers, equaling 80 gp (20 gp ea), found on the bodies, and from searching the stables thoroughly; 3 leather armor, 3 shortswords [/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gregori wipes his blade and sheathes it. Looking around first to make sure there are no other threats. With the adrenaline fading he notices the cut from the Tengu's blade and makes sure that it is clean.

"It is a shame they decided to push their attack, but I did give them fair warning that they were overmatched. At least they will not be able to prey on others that are less able to defend themselves."

He watches his companions as they take care of the bodies and will help with their moving.









*OOC:*


Your encounter was well done, sunshadow, and the pace was good too


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

What does the party intend to do with the bodies?


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 20, 2011)

Having dropped the tengu with a swift slash of his falcata, git spits on the fallen corpse and lets out a small sigh of relief. He wasnt sure how skilled these opponents would be, but it seemed his group was well suited the task. Surprised.their leader had been able to resist.his magic so well, he assists the rest of the rest of the group in looting and searching. 
He looks over at cathya.
"that was easier than i imagined. I didnt even have to use my good magic. I see that you are quite skilled. Well...all of you are."
he was genuinely impressed with the power of the group. Keeping vigilant, hell take up a post as lookout until they move further and even then hell stay in the back and guard the rear.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

What does the party intend to do with the bodies? Thank you HM for your advice, I'm sure the party will enjoy the additional gold.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was under the impression that we were dragging them through the door the one came out of.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

Bozzago turns to the others, suggesting that they hide the bodies in the stables. Judging by the condition it is in, it would be some time before their bodies would be found.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


btw, what timezone is everyone in? I'm in East US. Just so we can know approx. wait times for posting.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am East USA as well. Currently 11:37 PM here.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm central time zone, but work strange hours, so have a tendency, at least during the week, to be on at any time just because my sleep schedule is erratic.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

By the time your group has finished searching the stable and placing the bodies in one of the dark corners, the sun has just finished fully showing itself to the new day. You continue on your way the place that Boomer overheard conversation related to his wagon without incident until you finally reach the old trade road that leads across a stream to the place known as the Broken Log around noon. A massive half washed out beaver dam sits across the stream near the bridge that carries travelers across the water. Bridge, dam, road, and tavern all look like that they were well made and maintained back in their heyday, but now the scene is one of a faded memory clinging to existence. You stop on the old trade route just off the main road to discuss how you wish to approach the locals in the tavern.

[sblock=map]You are all gathered on the road going north, just off the main road on the south side of the river. Once you have developed a strategy, we shall move forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm in the UK but my sleep paterns are very strange  also i work nights and normally can post while working so np here. Oh and as for feedback it's my first php too and as far as i can tell you are doing great.







"Awk this one is not skilled at talking human so it best if he stays quiet in there. He will watch for lies and danger though."

[sblock=XP question] Do we add xp as we go or total it at the end (including daily xp)?[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

"We'll have to gather information without drawing attention to ourselves, lest the bandits potentially become aware of our presence... which means asking questions would be unwise. Going in together armed to the beak might not help our case much either..." 

Bozzago tapped his beak, contemplating their situation - perhaps his teammates would have some input.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

While you are a bit beyond the reach of your usual haunts, you do recall hearing about an old trade route known as the Silver Road that, while fading and long since past its zenith, still clings to some of its past glory, and even occasionally has a trading caravan travel up or down it. You can expect the locals to be wary, but not unfriendly. Armed travelers are not overly unusual  to the tavern, given its proximity to the main trade route going east.

[sblock=possible rules help]Don't forget the aid another option on rolls. It is only a DC 10 to help someone's else roll.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gregori turns to his companions and says, "I have little success with social interactions." He smirks, "As a matter of fact, my father was always telling me to keep my mouth shut and I would cause fewer problems. Of course that never worked either."

" I do not believe our weapons should pose much of a problem, as only a fool would travel these roads defenseless. I know a little about the fur business, perhaps we should pose as such."

[sblock=ooc]I have no knowledge, craft or profession skills in that area, but my character background is in that, so whatever you rule is fine with me as to my character's ability to pose as a fur merchant.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=Ruling] Untrained: You cannot make an untrained Knowledge Check with a DC higher than 10. (pg.100 Core) - So in the case of aiding another untrained you may make a check.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Wow!! Learn something new every day  Never looked beyond the "trained only" part [/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 20, 2011)

"Cethyn-Ayah seeks secrets Great Hrokr and asks for guidance" chants Cethyn before attempting to add to the information. 








*OOC:*


 Casts guidance then helps the knowledge check


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Between all of you, you pull together all the details of the area. The Broken Log has undergone many owners, and has recently been acquired by a tiefling by the name of Eldrick Aflor. Beyond that, its location makes it a fairly common stop for foot traffic on the main road to stop for lunch. This is probably the a big factor of why it has managed to hold on to whatever pride it has, as further up the Silver Road, the forest has managed to reclaim much as the locals have had an increasingly hard time to make a living. The personality of the local people is like that of the remaining road, proud and tenaciously clinging to the glories of the past, hoping for a return to those days while finding new ways to get by as it takes longer and longer for that return to materialize.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 20, 2011)

Git git will listen more than talk as that is what he is wont to do. Letting out a slow chuckle he will raise one if his hands.

"i can speak common very fluently, but more than that i can be very persuasive. I just need a few moments with a local away from others locals. One look into my eyes and i can put him under my power. Or at least attempt to."
he listens as they split the details between them about the place, but isnt sure what a tiefling is. So for now he keeps his falcata sheathed and reaches a hand to pet his familiar.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=DC's]This is for anyone who uses a spell/power/ability that gets a save. If you could include the DC when you announce the use of the ability, it would greatly help in my organizational efforts.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 20, 2011)

I havent attempted the ability yet. But ok


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just saw the idea and wanted to get that out while I was thinking about it. It really does help when everything I need is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2011)

[sblock=XP awards]Unless the xp is enough to put you up a level there really isn't much need to keep track on a daily basis.  And the judge for this adventure (HM?) has to approve all awards anyway.

Sunshadow, I'm not sure if you're doing this already or not but keeping track of all rewards (XP & GP) in the first post of the adventure thread really helps judges and players keep track of things (especially at the end when the judge checks things over again before final approval).[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 20, 2011)

Bozzago was not entirely sure of what the extent of Git-Git's abilities were, but judging by his performance in the earlier battle, he doubted that he was lying about his powers. Indeed, magic would make things much easier.

"Git-Git's plan might work, but extracting information is one matter. Finding out who has it is another. At any rate, we should make haste - we're delayed enough as is."


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 21, 2011)

He gave bozzago a nod. 
"i suppose i was getting ahead of myself. We should find a place to set up and gather some gossip. We tengu generally make good spies."
hell look over to the human now.
"which may work against us. How is your tongue compared to your blade?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 21, 2011)

"I can always trade on my family name, my father's fur business is fairly well known." Gregori responds to Git-Git.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 21, 2011)

"This one has some magics that can help he will try them before we enter. When you are talking think of Cethyn-Ayah to use the magics they will only be working once though." Cethyn will touch each of them before they enter and chant "Cethyn-Ayah's comrades seeks secrets Great Hrokr and he asks for your guidance" 









*OOC:*


Cethyn will use guidance on each one just before we enter the Inn


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 21, 2011)

"i shall play backup then and prepare to smooth things over should they go the wrong way. Im certain that my own powers will come in handy, especially when aided by my friend."

keeping in mind the possibility of having to do some sneaking around and lifting of keys and such, git keeps his hands free i.case. He doesnt vocalize his intentions to larceny, but keeps the.option open.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

As it seems the group has reached a consensus, I shall move on.

Having developed a plan, the party starts across the bridge. It is evident to the first person that it has seen better days, and it demonstrates this fact thoroughly as the last person joins the group on the bridge. Everyone feels the bridge collapse beneath them as the weight of the full group is enough to make the main supports give way.

I need reflex saves from everyone to see if they successfully find the remaining bits of the bridge or go tumbling into the stream.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 21, 2011)

"Awwkkkk!!!!!"










*OOC:*


Just a suggestion i think with things like this you can make all our saves and tell us the results. I'm sure HM or Glasseye will correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would be willing to do that if the others are willing.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not against having you reroll future saves for us, it would help things move along more.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


fine with me also


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

I will go ahead and roll Git-Gits and move on.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

As the rotten wood falls away from beneath you, you all find yourself in the shallow, but fairly quick stream and very quickly find yourself hitting the beaver dam, taking some damage from the impact. On the plus side, the impact knocks loose the outer edges of the dam revealing a hidden nest inside with trinkets, gems, and other shiny objects that some past occupant collected. Once cleaned up and taken to the right place, you suspect the collection might be worth a little gp. You all manage to get to shore using the beaver dam and each other as support, but you are all pretty wet at this point and are glad the sun is shining today. Do you wish to pause or go on into the tavern?

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience -
Rotten Bridge CR 1: 400XP / 4 players = 100 xp each

Treasure -
Nest of shiny trinkets, gem, and misc objects of unknown worth.[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


 do we all take damage or is it just those that failed the save? and if it is the fails who?







Cethyn will unruffle his feathers than exclaim "Awkk! Secrets!" With evident delight he will then focus on the teasure for a few moments before realizing that he should check to see if anyone is badly hurt.

Assuming no-one is badly hurt he will return his attention to the treasure even going so far as to use detect magic on it and clean each piece.

If someone does seem badly hurt he'll use cure light wounds on them (roll below) then proceed as above.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone failed their save so everyone takes damage. There is nothing magical, but the right buyer would probably be willing to part with some coin in exchange for it once you get back in town.









*OOC:*


This will be your time gp, which will be determined at the end of the adventure.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


 the dc was higher than 18 ouch  The heal will be most likly on Gregori as its the second hit he has taken as far as i can remember


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


The 18 was close but not quite there.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gregori looks down at himself in disgust,"Just the entrance we need. Wet and muddy. So much for any chance of a dignified entarnce."

Gregori silently fumes. You get the impression that he does not really have a good hold over his temper


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gregori makes a visible effort to swallow his ire. Turning to Cethyn he says, "Thank you, I was feeling pretty beat up."


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooc: git has three hp.

Git git is hurt, muddy and wet. The presence of a few gems didnt do much for his mood but it would be enough for now he suplosed. Whether they liked it or not they still had a job to do. Hed maje shre his crossbow was loaded and ready to go so he wouldnt have to get into melee.

Grumbling to himself he seemed almost as unhappy as gregori. 
"that was unpleasant" he said as he shook the water from his limbs and clothes.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2011)

While you are picking yourself up, you hear someone come down the road from the north, and while you are too far down for them to see, they do clearly notice the collapsed bridge. "Looks like she finally went; I wonder who the poor sap was that got the dunking?" "Can't say that I'm surprised, the authorities have ignored the maintenance on it for as long as I can remember. Guess we better let Eldrick know; he'll want to at least get some planks across. Guess it's finally time to see who won the pool." The voices disappear as you hear a door open and close.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 21, 2011)

Cethyn will climb up out of the water and clean himself off as best as possible and say "Awwk no reason to stay here this one hopes that the inn has a warm fire to dry by" He'll then head for the door pausing to cast the magics as stated above.









*OOC:*


 Sorry Vist 1 spell left and i want to save that incase someone gets in real trouble


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooc: ill just stay back if violence starts ip the. Lol


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 22, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, I've been avoiding this site like the plague since the whole malware thing. I'll be posting from IE from now on.

Bozzago cursed himself for his carelessness as he pulled himself out of the mud, too annoyed to pay the treasure any mind. Acknowledging that it was there would be like being awarded for failure - at the very least, they survived the drop, though a little battered and bruised. Climbing out, Bozzago wiped some mud off the hem of his cloak, nodding at Cethyn's suggestion. Quickly making sure that all of his gear was intact, he opted to follow his fellow Tengu towards the inn.

OOC: I should be alright with 6 hp, but ouch. Not used to having so little of it anymore.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will be away from my computer for the rest of the day, but will try to respond to people's post before I go to bed late tonight.

The outside of the tavern looks to be as poorly maintained as the bridge, but once you step inside, you can see that that the owner has taken great pains to do what he can to restore the place, though signs of age are still evident throughout the room. The bar itself is currently empty with only a tiefling behind the bar, who is currently busying himself with various cleaning tasks. Behind the bar hangs a chalkboard with a menu, "Stew and Ale, 5 sp" and "Alfred Shortbottom is the winner of the bridge pool." In the room itself, all but one of the tables has at least one person, with the vast majority having two or three. A few people are clearly travelers, a few are clearly locals, but most are indistinguishable. About three or four wait staff are floating about the room serving the guests. When you enter, a few people look up, but all except the few that are clearly travelers go back to their previous activities almost immediately. Even the obvious travelers go back to their meals after what looks like a groan at the confirmation that the bridge is indeed out.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 22, 2011)

Cethyn will follow the others in (he had to go last due to the casting) and assuming none of the others have will go straight to the bar chuckling and say. "Awk! That bridge was a good trick this one was not expecting that. This one would like ale and stew for himself and his group." Cethyn will place a single platinum coin on the bar and continue. "He hopes the rest of this money will help build a better bridge so merchants not have the same trick happen to them." He then goes over to the groups table and will listen to the gossip.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 23, 2011)

Having entered the inn, Bozzago acted as casual as possible, easy enough since everybody there seemed to keep to themselves. Seating himself at the empty table, the Tengu observed the people in the inn, looking out for suspicious individuals. 

OOC: Not really necessary, given Cethyn's high roll, lmao.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 23, 2011)

"we should keep ears open for information on elrick." he whispered, heading to the bar and ordering a weak ale. Hed lean over towards the barkeep and speak.
"that bridge was quite the fall. Seems like business is good though, huh."
he would be waiting for the right oppotunity to charm the barkeep shoild it be difficult getting information. He was curious on what a tiefling was and what the man couls have to do with what happened.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cethyn and Bozzago, when you first start listening to the conversations, most of it is resigned fatalism about the bridge collapse and how it may be the straw that finally breaks the area, since no one expects the bridge to be rebuilt anytime soon. When Git Git goes up to the bar and talks to Eldrick, you hear the following conversation.

"If you got a complaint about the bridge, go talk to the big wigs in Venza; I have no say in its upkeep." The tiefling looks up from his chores briefly and responds to Git Git with a tired voice. Seeing the platinum piece on the bar for the first time, his face brightens just a little bit as he takes it. "Shortbottom, once you finish your free meal, earn it by gathering some men and boards together and making the bridge at least usable for all our traveling guests." A stout man at one of the tables groans good naturedly as the rest of the locals take advantage of the opportunity to laugh at him. Turning back to Git Git, "Out of curiosity, did you and your fellows manage to take out that dam or not? It should have been torn down long ago, but the authorities insist on not letting anyone touch it; it's "a landmark" to them, everyone else just calls in an eyesore." With this he returns to his chores while waiting for the tengu's response.

At this point, the general mood of the conversation lightens up and returns to what are apparently the routine complaints about the high folk in Venza of are content to live well while ignoring those who gave them that ability as well as other complaints of day to day life. Eventually, you hear a comment from one of the tables, "I wonder how long it will take that merchant from yesterday to realize this road is a lost cause and turn back." It comes from a table that has two people sitting at it; they appear to be father and son, with the son being well into adulthood, and his father looking like he has been around a very long time.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gregori whispers to his companions, "Maybe we should go after that merchant, he has probably been targetd by the bandits also."


----------



## Bertious (Jan 24, 2011)

Cethyn replies to Gregori "That sounds good but first we see if we can gets more knowledge." With that he will adress the father and son, "this one appologises for overhearing but would like to know more about this road and why it's cause is lost?"


----------



## Bertious (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Oops thats not gonna go well


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gregori will help pour gasoline on the fire  i.e. assist with diplomacy







"Yes, good sir, we have a vested interest in the prospects of using this route."


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch, nasty looking Diplomacy roll! I think I'll stay out of that one. Let's see where this goes...







Amongst the noisy banter typical of any social dwelling place, Bozzago heard a single remark that seemed surprisingly relevant, instantly piquing his interest. Spotting the one that had spoke, the Tengu realized that two of his companions had heard him as well, and that they were now speaking to him. Preferring to avoid social confrontations, Bozzago opted to stay out of the way, watching the two men from afar. He would watch the way they responded to his allies' words, seeing if perhaps their actions betrayed what their words would not.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2011)

The younger man, the gentleman who made the comment, scowls at you as you walk up and address him, "What do you care? You can dry off, continue on, and forget about this god forsaken road. Meanwhile, there will be those of us left behind to tend the grave." He clearly is rather disillusioned about his lot in life, and continues on to complain about everything from the weather to the authorities in Venza who refuse to maintain the road or encourage trade to his neighbor's cow who keeps breaking into his field and eating the wheat. He continues on for about 5 minutes on this vein until his father finally chimes in, "Quit your bellyaching; neither these travelers, nor any of the other travelers here want to hear your complaints. For that matter, I doubt many of the locals do either. Old Man Johnson's son took the easy way out 25 years ago, and last we heard about him was that he was a drunken sot relying on the mercy of those who take care of him in order to prevent his father's memory any further disgrace. If you want to end up like that, be my guest, but don't expect any handouts from me or my friends; my memory will do just fine irregardless of what you do." Having thoroughly chastised his grown son in public, something that didn't seem to phase him a bit, he turns to you, "You'll have to forgive my son and his fellow complainers. They know nothing about what this road once was and could easily be again, so they whine and moan at the slightest setback, forgetting that this road has seen worse and recovered time and time again." At this rebuke, the son recovers his backbone and proceeds to light up an argument with his father that quickly spreads to all of the locals as all of them seem to vent a lot of pent up frustration at once. Git Git, sitting at the bar, you see Eldrick sigh as he is subjected to yet another local tirade about local affairs. The travelers all gather together in a corner, trying to use each other as shields as they are both terrified and morbidly curious as to the conditions that could set off an entire room so quickly. Only the older man, and a few others, stay quiet during the whole thing. It is clear to all that life in this region is not going well. The argument only ends when Shortbottom stands up and says, "I am in agreement with Tamric; there is enough hot air in this place to keep everyone's homes warm the entire winter. How about all you whiners get off your butts, and do something productive with your energy?" With those words and solid "You *will *rebuild and move on, and you will *like* it" looks from the old timers in the room, about a dozen men, including Tamric's son, finally get up and follow Shortbottom out the door to begin rebuilding the bridge. Those who remain fall silent as they lose themselves in their thoughts. Eldrick looks up briefly as they leave, plainly relieved at the diversion of their energies.









*OOC:*


You may attempt Diplomacy rolls again if you wish, though the DC will be higher this time to reflect the moods of the locals.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gregori turns to Tamric and says,

"I do not wish to cause trouble, but I still would like to know about the merchant that preceded us. We are very interested in reopening this route and would be willing to invest some resources towards such if it turns out to be profitable. I am also sure that the dam could have an 'accident' if it is a problem."

Just this amount of diplomacy seems to tax Gregori's patience and abilities.









*OOC:*


 I was going to hope for any extra bonus for offering to expend resources and get rid of the dam, but with that roll i guess it doesn't matter


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tamric seems completely lost in his thoughts, and doesn't hear a word of what Gregori says.









*OOC:*


Nice attempt with the dam thing, it might work better on someone else who hasn't just had his grown son start a tavern wide argument. It's a creative enough idea, that I'll just pretend that roll never happened, at least as far as anybody other than Tamric is concerned.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gregori whispers to the others, "Maybe one of you should approach the innkeeper and make the same offer. I tend to annoy people more often than not."


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 24, 2011)

Git git will stay out of the argument for the moment and request a mug of ale with a small bit of gold. Hell offer the barkwep a sympathetic look and shake his head slowly.

"i cant pretend to know your troubles here. But ive seen some things on my travels that have caused me concern, and it seems like this is another place of such trouble. Men like these are good men, but life hasnt always shown them mercy. My friends are not clever nor eloquent speakers, neither am i. I however speak with truth when i say we wish to help for no profit from your pockets. We have interest in knowing what happened to the previous merchant and what could be done to reopen the road."
hell pause for a moment and take a drink from the mug.
"no man works for free, but our cost comes from others who would benefit from the road opening, just as you would".

[sblock=ooc]ill make a diplomacy roll, and request he make a sense motive to know im telling the truth since i am. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Between your coin and your sympathetic ear, he is willing to look up and see where conversation goes, though he probably isn't completely ready to open up just yet.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

"The locals just be blowing off steam, as is their want every now and again. If your friends hadn't set it off, one of the other travelers would have. The trouble here are deep, but not as deep as some would make them; it's just hard for many of these folks to see the silver lining when all they have ever seen is the bottom of the cloud." He speaks quietly, but behind the tired face, it is possible to see a spark of life that refuses to quit, "The nobles and the rich with their country enclaves just pass over the road, never leaving their carriages to see what this road is becoming, and thus their hunting grounds and manor houses become even more isolated with each passing trip they make. From what I have been told, the last major land owner to care died a quarter century ago; from the stories I have heard, it is too bad, this road needs a good guardian."


----------



## Bertious (Jan 25, 2011)

"This one would honestly like to know if he could help. He likes to travel and clear roads make for good journeys. This one also has a merchant friend who had trouble on this road and he would like to help him too! Awwk!" 









*OOC:*


 Cethyn will attempt to convey honesty here (he is being honest look at his domain ) but his grasp of common probably doesn't help.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow we are terrible at diplomacy!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


You have Eldrick's attention, so further diplomacy rolls are unnecessary for now. It's all down to what to say and how you say it. Good thing for you, given your rolls thus far. Also, for clarification, Roondar was traveling on the main road you traveled on to get out here, not this old trade route.







"Hmm, not sure what you can do to help unless you can convince the council in charge of this area to actually care about more than their private estates. As to your merchant friend, I'm not sure there is much I can do; not many merchants travel this road. Some locals were saying yesterday one actually turned off the main road yesterday, but I didn't catch any details; the conversaton died pretty quickly as most conversations of that nature do. People may be hopeful, but few are willing to engage in largely useless banter that just raises hopes pointlessly."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gregori quietly asks Eldrick , "Why is that dam a problem? And who is preventing you from removing it? Now that my brother has taken over the family business, Savi Furs, he is looking for new sources (all true). He has sent me out to try and open new areas (not exactly a lie, but not exactly true either  ). So, I might be in a position to help."









*OOC:*


 What my brother actually said was "Father may have indulged your useless hobby of fencing, but unless you actually provide some benefit to the company, I will not! So go make yourself useful or leave me be!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

"The dam itself is not a problem as much as the estate owners who insist that it not be touched so their drivers have a landmark to identify this road from every other one that branches off the main route. Apparently it's too hard to look for a big building standing less than 100 yards away from the route. It's just another example of the arrogance and blatant disregard for anything or anyone on this road other than their precious estates and getting to them as quickly as possible. I can guarantee that if I left that bridge unrepaired, I would have the authorities breathing down my neck for not doing their job for them. If you're in the fur trade, there is certainly plenty of potential up north. Most of the merchants I know of that still travel the road deal with either fur or lumber." As Eldrick talks, the door opens and a clearly local man walks in, sitting down an empty table. "If you want to get information on the wagon from yesterday, and convince the locals you aren't just another morbidly curious traveler, Manny there is one of the folks who saw it go by, and could use the help of a free meal, though he ain't going to say so out loud. I would stay away from any topic other than your fur company though; too many people around here jump at even the slightest hint of city arrogance."


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 25, 2011)

Git git listens but says nothing. He offers nods where appropriate and allows gregori to take the.knowledge of his fur trading to the man who dislikes city arrogance. Unlike cethayn, git git was a clever and verbous speaker and was likely to meet the ire of any who disliked the well educated.
"so, the aristocracy here basically expects alot but provide nothing. Perhaps i should have a bit of a talk with one of them. Does the one primarily responsible for the dam and such have a name?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

"The road and its surrounding area is supposed to be managed by a local council; only the current "local" council consists of rich nobles and merchants who only care about their own private estates, and if a crisis comes up, they expect those on the ground, like myself to take care of it so they don't have to. Their "meetings" usually revolve around a hunting trip on someone's private hunting grounds; it's shameful really, but nobody is willing to do anything about it. It might actually help if they expected a lot; as least then, people would have something to focus on. As it is, they simply don't care, except when they are directly impacted." Eldrick alternates between sad, angry, and just plain tired while discussing the local lords and their destructive apathy.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 25, 2011)

Alone at his table, Bozzago listened carefully to the conversations his allies were having with the people in the inn, which had cleared out a bit since the news of the destroyed bridge spread. He picked up a few tidbits of information that seemed relevant to Roondar's plight, though it was by no means definite. Being no good at socialization, decided to let his allies handle it for the time being. Now dry, though still caked with some mud, Bozzago stood up, heading towards the door. 

"I'm gonna take a look outside..." he said to the others as he did so, if they happened to hear him. Leaving the inn he would stand outside looking towards where the bridge had collapsed. At least now he could get a breath of fresh air.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gregori approaches Manny's table and gets his attention.

"The barkeep said that you might be able to help me. I am looking to open new areas for sources for my family's fur business. I am both interested in trappers and in using this route for transport. I am given to understand that you saw another merchant pass by yesterday. If you could come share a meal with my companions and me at our table, we would be very interested in any information you have."

Gregori attempts his best "innocent merchant" face


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

When Bozzago steps outside, he sees a patio where he can sit down and watch the bridge; there is a couple of folks currently removing any remaining rotten boards as Shortbottom supervises. Assessing the damage on the dam, it looks like you knocked away about one fourth of it way on the portions over the water.

Gregori, Manny looks you over quietly for about a minute, and joins you. "I don't suppose it could hurt to talk a bit, just try to keep the volume down so it doesn't start an argument. Some people here seem to dislike optimism and dismiss it as foolish hopefulness, but my pappy raised me better than that. While I am not going to let my optimism run out of control, I am a firm believer that good things can happen if one is just patient enough." Manny carries out some light conversation about the area as he digs into his meal for a few minutes before pushing back. 
"As for the fur business, you're talking to the right man; my old man was the best trapper this section of the road, and while I have focused on farming, my brothers continue the family tradition. This cloak was made from the last furs my pappy brought in and given to me on my 16th birthday. As you can see, despite the years, it still holds up, and promises to last long enough for me to give to my kid on his 16th birthday." As you examine the cloak proudly displayed, it is indeed a well made cloak that has survived the passage of time quite well. "My brothers would be more than happy to find out whatever I can about arranging some kind of deal with your family; they have been seeking ways to encourage their children to continue the tradition, and this will be a good opportunity to further their cause." Manny talks about his brothers and his family traditions with a noticable excitement in his eyes that is all the more noticable given the number of people who have lost it.
"As for the road and the merchant, I can't really tell you what lies up ahead. The merchant has stopped at the ruins of the old Johnson manor house. He should be easy to spot; the name on the side said something about Eastgate. Perhaps he can tell you more, he was certainly moving as if he knew what he was doing. He seems to be waiting for somebody or something. I'll tell you what I do know though, the road travels north, northeast a bit until you come to a port city that serves as a stopping point on the sea route between Venza and the Great Delta. From there it meanders east until you come to the hills and some mines that are probably filled with all sorts of nasty creatures by now that used to produce some good quality silver. Some fur trappers and loggers still travel the road, but otherwise it's mostly used by the estate owners to and from their country retreats. Magnificent food as always Eldrick; this area was blessed the day you and your wife bought took this place over." Over the course of the next half hour, Manny will give further details on his family's history with fur trapping, the local area (he's able to give you a good description of the place the "merchant" is staying, that you now know to be the bandits you are seeking, and whatever subject happens to cross his mind. He finally gets up, thanks you for the meal, and returns to his farm chores, eager to share with his brothers the new business opportunity he has discovered.









*OOC:*


It is now roughly 1:30ish in the afternoon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


What you learned from Manny, just to break up the text a bit:
The bandits are stopped at the old manor house of what was once the major landowning family of the area, but the current heir has been slowly selling off the land to feed his vagrant and drunken lifestyle elsewhere on the continent; he apparently left before his old man died, and only returned long enough to see his father's dead body put into the ground and out of his way, letting his lawyers handle the handful of land sell offs that have occurred since than. You get the impression this man likes his family's money, but could do without its reputation of being the road's guardian and keeper, at least for this part of it. The manor is about another 3 hours up the road on foot, and currently consists of a lot of rubble and an intact stable that serves as a resting point occasionally for the rare traveler. The land slowly rises as it moves away from the sea, and you are going to find a mix of forest, farmland, abandoned farmland now turned into wild meadows, and the occasional private lane leading off to some rich person's hidden retreat. 
Beyond that you exchanged information about the fur business, and learned a little bit of the roads history and other odds and ends about the locals and their lives. While rough on the surface, it doesn't seem like it would take much to kick start the stalled out economy.
All in all, while it took longer than you would have liked, you were successful in getting the information you needed.







[sblock=Rewards & Costs]
Experience -
The Broken Log and it's inhabitants CR 1: 400XP / 4 players = 100 xp each, GP spent - Cethyn 1 platinum, Git Git 2 gold[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

I will get the next area up later today; go ahead and take your time finishing up any rping you feel like doing at the tavern.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

You leave the tavern and head down the road towards the old manor.About an hour and a half on you are crossing an area with open field on either side of you, with the tree line reclaiming the road about 100 feet ahead of you. Suddenly 2 arrows come flying out of the trees. Bozzago can see two men, one on either side of the road, Cethyn-Ayah can see the man on the right side of the road, and the others just see the arrows flying toward them as one them sinks into Gregori's shoulder for 2 damage.









*OOC:*


I'm going to assume that you are taking 10 on your stealth and perception checks. After those rolls, there will be no surprise round.
Iniitiative:
23 - Cethyn Ayah, Gregori
16 - Git Git, Enemy
13 -Bozzago
Everyone post their 1st round action. There is no map for this one as its a straight road and open field 100 feet from a tree line containing several people shooting at you from either side of the road.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gregori yells, "Go right and stick together!"

Gregori draws his sword as he runs to the treeline on the right towards the area where the arrow came from.

[sblock=ooc]I will run into the treeline (as far in as I can with a run, but not more than 20' deep into woods) about 40' from the area where the arrows came from. [/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 26, 2011)

Cethyn will advance a single move 40' forward ending his move inside the treeline to get some cover using a swift action to activate his judgement (healing) ability and a standard to cast guidance on himself.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

I see I need to clarify the distance a bit; my apologies for not being clearer, the party is 100' from the treeline on the road; each archer is about 5 ft off the road just inside the tree line. Again my apologies for not being clearer, I am still learning what is needed. I'll try to get a map together quick. Cethyn and Gregori can change actions if desired.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks thats much clearer 







Cethyn will still activate the judgement(healing) and he'll run (160' max) past where he can see the archer and into the trees behind him. Looking to end movement in the square at the end of the map directly behind the one he can see (2 south of the road 3 behind him).









*OOC:*


And seriously hopeing he hasn't got any friends back there 







[sblock=stats]Hp 9(5+1 healing judgement = 6), Ac 17, To 14, Ff 13, Speed 40', Atk Melee +4 (1d10+3/18-20/x2) -1  (1d3+1), Ranged +4 (1d6+2/x2 30' range), CMB +2, CMD 16 Fort +2, Ref +4,  Will +4,[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


So the squares on the map are 10x10 feet? Sorry, just want to clarify.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes the squares are 10' x 10'.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems there are unfriendly folk about, git thinks as arrows fly past them gregori takes another hit and he shakes his beaked head. This doesnt amuse uim, he isnt ready to lose his new friend yet. Hell make a dash towards the treeline and attempt to make cover. He move 80" as a full run.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry my movement speed is 30. Ill make a full movement so more than 80.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


with the revised map, Gregori will do the same action, but will run into the treeline about 20' to the right of the archer on the right.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch, now it's the goons' turn. Just to speed things up, I'll go ahead and post the action I'll make after they go, since I doubt the circumstances would change.







"There's two of them!" Bozzago shouted to his comrades, as they ran towards the origin of the arrows. Cursing under his breath, Bozzago draws his shortbow, keeping a careful watch on both of his opponents, just in case they decided to try to shoot him this time. They were outside of his bow's effective range, but they were far from safe - his allies had made sure of that.









*OOC:*


Move action to draw bow, standard action to use total defense (+4 Dodge bonus to AC, Total is now 20)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gregori, the one near you will fire through the trees at you (you will get partial cover), and try to disappear from signt. Cethyn the one you passed will drop his bow, draw his shortsword as he moves up to you, and swing at you. You are both effectively flatfooted after the full round running. Bozzago, you see a third bandit step into the road from the right and disappear at full speed down the road towards your destination. Both bandits connect and do minimum damage. Gregori, I will need a perception roll; I will get an updated map up in about an hour once I get home from work so that people can accurately post their second round actions.









*OOC:*


 My brain is confused today; reverse B1 and B2 in all the rolls below, and everyone who wants to find where B1 went needs perception checks.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 27, 2011)

Gitgit will watch the bandit flee, but realize there isnt much he could do to catch him. Ducking into the.underbrush for a +2 bonus to ac, hell draw his crossbow and ready it for the next round.
"can anyone get the runner?'


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is the map, everyone may now post next round actions. Now that most people are in melee range, the squares are back down to 5' squares.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 27, 2011)

Didnt realize the distance. I want to run flat out and catch the bandit. Sorry.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gregori tries to see where the bandit that shot him goes, but losing sight of him, instead helps Cethyn.

[sblock=ooc] I move to flank and power attack[/sblock]


----------



## Bertious (Jan 28, 2011)

Cethyn will also be attacking the one in front of him as he is on the same inititive as Gregori and has not seen the other one. Or if he is already taken care of Cethyn will cast guidance scan the area for the other one Bozzaro warned us about and if he finds him will throw a javelin.

[sblock=stats]Hp 9(6-2+1=5), Ac 17, To 14, Ff 13, Speed 40', Atk  Melee +4 (1d10+3/18-20/x2) -1  (1d3+1), Ranged +4 (1d6+2/x2 30' range),  CMB +2, CMD 16 Fort +2, Ref +4,  Will +4,[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

The one in front of you is still up, Cethyn, and that is not enough to hit him. He will take a 5' step away from Gregori, and attack you again. Meanwhile you see the other bandit step out into road, move down aways towards Git Git(who after running is effectively flat footed) and fire an arrow at Git Git. Once again, both bandits find their mark and do some minor damage. Git Git, unless you have a way of slowing down the fleeing bandit, you realize that he has too much of a head start to successfully catch as he keeps moving down the road at full speed.   (Gregori is now 2 squares up and to the left of Cethyn, B2 is 1 square up from Cethyn, Git Git is 120' down the road from his previous location, and B1 is 30 down the road from his previous location. B3 is another 125' beyond Git Git not even paying attention to his pursuer.)


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 28, 2011)

Bozzago will run towards the trees at full speed, getting as close to Gregori as possible without provoking the enemies.









*OOC:*


Full-Round Action to move 120'


----------



## Bertious (Jan 28, 2011)

Full attack on the one in front of Cethyn.

[sblock=Stats]Hp 9(5-3+1=3), Ac 17, To 14, Ff 13, Speed 40', Atk  Melee +4  (1d10+3/18-20/x2) -1  (1d3+1), Ranged +4 (1d6+2/x2 30' range),  CMB +2,  CMD 16 Fort +2, Ref +4,  Will +4,[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gregori will move again into a flanking position w/o provoking an attack of opp. and cut down the bandit that is attacking Cethyn.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gregori tries desperately to see how Git-Git is doing. Looking at Cethyn he says, "Are you seriouly hurt? We have to get help for Git-Git as he is still hurt from the bridge collapse and I think he has been wounded again."

[sblock=ooc] how is everyone? I am only down 3hp, but I believe Git-Git has only 1 hp left and he is still facing one bandit with a bow.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gregori manages to not only bring down the bandit but cuts him neatly in half, causing blood to fly all over Gregori and Cethyn; this should be a fine carrion spot once the local wildlife catches scent of the blood.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 28, 2011)

Cethyn seems badly hurt but strangely his wounds are not bleeding in fact they are slowly closing as time passes. "This one is hurt but is getting better we must help the others".


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is currently Git Git's turn, than the remaining bandit (the running bandit is probably gone unless Git Git can slow him down), and than Bozzago's turn to round out the 3rd round.

Edit: It's only +1 to your attack, Git Git, because of range increments.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooc: map on my phone is hard to view, my bad.

Git git will take his crossbow out and fire a bolt straight for the running bandit, aware that with his wounds and the charging pursuer, his chances of surviving were vastly diminishing. Something was spurring him onwards not to let that bandit get away. 
Git git will take the shot and pray to his patron he'll survive the next round

ooc: i have one hp, and if you can roll for my shot thatd be awesome. Ill have my internet back up in the next couple of days.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

As Git Git takes a parting shot at the fleeing bandit that flies wide, he gets nailed in the back and goes down hard.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 28, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]After Bozzago goes, I will move to the bandit that just shot Git-Git. I think I am within 30' of him now that I am at the edge of the road. If so, I attack as before. I will wait for Bozzago's post and your reply before rolling so there is no preknowledge [/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooc: ill still be taking my action. Lemme know when to post it.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, got caught up with stuff. I'm a little confused about where everybody is, but I think this'll work fine.







"Not good..." Bozzago muttered, seeing Git-Git taken down by one of the enemies' arrows.

Having reached the treeline, Bozzago moves to an appropriate position where he would have a clear line of sight of the remaining bandit. Nocking an arrow onto his shortbow, he takes aim at him and fires at him.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 29, 2011)

As Gregori moves on to the road, he sees Git-Git laying in the road with an arrow in him. With a look of cold fury on his face he moves up to the remaining bandit and and aims a sweeping, two handed slash at the bandit's neck putting all his strength into the blow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

At this point, Git Git is bleeding on the ground a ways down the road (currently at -7 hp), and the rest of you are all within 30' of the one remaining bandit with no obstacles in between. Bozzago's arrow flies just wide, but Gregori successfully connects, but the bandit is still up. The bandit yells "If I'm going down, you're going with me" in defiance as he prepares his death blow.

Up next: Cethyn, than Git Git needs a stabilization roll (how do LPF handle those, HM?), and the bandit gets one last shot if Cethyn misses


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooc: youll have to forgive my lack of stats and dice rolling. Lpf handles it as a con check with a dc equal to negative hit points plus 10 i think. I probably wont make it so heres my post.

Sliding out from git gits sleeve comes his faithful scorpion familiar. Assuming its close enough, itll make a charge attack with its poison sting and attempt to drop the bandit before his master slipped away. If hes not in range, hell simply stand in front of git protectively.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


yes, it is a DC 10 Con check to stabilize with a negative modifier equal to your negative hp total. However, remember you don't die until you go negative your Con score, so you will take at leats 5 rounds to bleed to death. I believe Cethyn has one cure left?







It will be poetic justice if the scorpion kills the bandit


----------



## Bertious (Jan 29, 2011)

If git git is within 1 move (40') of Cethyn he will move to him and cast CLW's if not then Cethyn will attack the bandit.

[sblock=Stats]Hp 9(3+1=4), Ac 17, To 14, Ff 13, Speed 40', Atk  Melee +4   (1d10+3/18-20/x2) -1  (1d3+1), Ranged +4 (1d6+2/x2 30' range),  CMB +2,   CMD 16 Fort +2, Ref +4,  Will +4,[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

Git Git is 100' away from the now dead bandit, and has stabilized under the watchful eye of his scorpion familiar. At this point, combat is over.

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience -
Archer Lookouts CR 1: 400XP / 4 players = 100 xp each

Treasure -
35 masterwork arrows, 2 leather armor(one of which is going to take some serious cleaning and mending before its usable), 2 longbows, 2 shortswords.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 29, 2011)

The scorpoon chitters and slides back beneath the robes. The careless gitgit lays, wounded on the road in the midst of unconciousness. The blood drips down his chest and back from the arrows. His familiar would almost be laughing if it werent so dire. He had warned git about his "bravery".
Stabilized and getting only slight healing from his friend's magic, hell be out of comission for a while.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 29, 2011)

Seeing the bandit dropped by Cethyn, Gregori immediately rushes over to Git-Git. As he approaches he sheathes his sword and calls to the others, "Perhaps one of you can help him. His scorpion is guarding his body and you are more familiar with it."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


how far from the city are we? I have enough gold for a CLW potion. Actually, if I get 8 more gp I have enough for two.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


You could probably run back to the Broken Log and shag a couple from Eldrick. Putting that platinum piece down to help repair the bridge was a smart idea. I found this in one of the games HM is running, I see no reason why it couldn't work here.







[sblock=healing] In another adventure I allowed a player to receive services and pay for  it later. No money need change hands it would be rp'ed as a favor or  good deed, and the gold from your reward would be deducted the amount  necessary. Now you could also RP it as you gave a donation later or some  such, but the point is I would allow an NPC healer come cast a spell or  two on Mandalo to bring his HP back up.

cure light wounds 1d8+3 = 30gp (up to three times)
cure moderate wounds 2d8+3 = 60gp (once only)

And the cost would come out of your earned gp later. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

As you are contemplating your friend's plight, some local women pass by on their way to the Broken Log. They stop and offer to let Eldrick know of your difficulty; it turns out that his wife is the local midwife and healer.









*OOC:*


It is currently 3 in the afternoon, and it will take about 2 hrs for assistance to arrive if you choose that option.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 would the healer have scrolls? if so Cethyn can make the trip faster and they are cheaper than potions 







"This one has the secret of fast moving he could go to the healers fastest and return with healer or healing if you carry git git back toward inn." If the others agree Cethyn will set off at a hustle pace to speed his travel.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gregori carefully picks up Git-Git and begins carrying him towards the inn, all the while keeping a wary eye out for the scorpion.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

To get healing from the Broken Log up here, regardless of how you get it, is going to take 2 hrs. If you want to go back there as a party, it will be a little over an hour  back there and you will still have to travel about 3 hours to get to the manor, putting you there as the sun is setting, and vision may become an issue.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Fair enough 







"This one suggests we go for help or wait for it he is also hurting but not as bad as Git-Git. The bandits now know we are coming so waiting will maybe make them think we hve turned back. Also Tengu eyes are better than human eyes in the dark so maybe be an advantage."
 
Cethyn will also pick up one of the Bandit's bows and say. "This maybe not worth keeping but could be useful against bandits."









*OOC:*


Not sure if the bows are loot or not if so.  If not is it ok to use it till the end of the adventure?


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's the second combat I didn't do squat in! Dx







Bozzago curses under his breath for not doing more during the battle - it would appear that he was more out of practice than he had hoped. Stowing his bow away, he looked over Git-Git, happy that his fellow Tengu had survived, though he was in a dire condition. He did not know these people well, but they were far better companions than the lot he used to wander with.

"We no longer have the element of surprise... so now would be a good time get Git-Git healed," Bozzago said, looking towards where the last bandit had escaped, "Perhaps we should purchase more supplies as well. The trials ahead will be even more dangerous."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't worry Bozzago, the next fight will give you plenty to do. Unless HM says otherwise, you can get up to 3 cure light potions, and 1 cure moderate for the prices already listed. Also, unless HM says otherwise, the equipment is fair game as loot.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 30, 2011)

The scorpion doesnt seem ibterested in hurting anyone who is helping his charge. Itll click its claws and hide in his robes. Git git has gold and is willing to share if it brings him back to health. Of coursel he cant say this...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well having no clerics in a group does seem to be an issue with the LPF so far. The problem here is fairness, you must do for one group what is done for all. 

Magical items should be bought at Arcane Row before or after an adventure. During if your DM allows a trip and you are in the city. But that's all RP. The crunch of it is that you would need to make the 75% roll to get the item you want. Making it fair to everyone who plays in the LPF. 

Now the above example of the healer providing a service is listed in the equipment section of the CORE book so is allowed to be bought if your DM allows it/plays it out. You spend your money and deduct it from what you have. (In the example the PC's have received no money/treasure yet so it is more like a loan.)

I have no gripes having a DM throw some potions in some pockets to help the group along (done it myself plenty of times) but it should be counted towards your total treasure value for the adventure and not just extra.

So for the recorded let's do this. Since you seem to be returning to the inn let's say there is a traveling cleric there along with the midwife/adept.

So healing will be available to be bought (as a service), the drawback being it getting dark when you head back to the manor. 

Prices:
cure light wounds 1d8+1 = 10gp (up to two times) - midwife
cure light wounds 1d8+3 = 30gp (up to three times) - cleric
cure moderate wounds 2d8+3 = 60gp (once only) - cleric

So you should RP reaching the Broken Log, getting some healing. and then setting back out. [/sblock]

[sblock=sunshadow21] Yep every group needs a cleric or as DMs we will need to throw some healing into the mix every so often. LOL They should have more than enough time gp/loot to cover those few spells even if they buy them all. 

Need some clean up from you though. At the end of combat you should post the XP rewards along with all the equipment taken. And then link this to your first post for easy finding. Also, with this situation, after they are done "purchasing" the services of the healers you will need to post a recap of everything spent and link it also. For when treasure is handed out.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2011)

The local women help the party put together a stretcher to carry Git Git back to the inn, and with the help of their horse, get back to the Broken Log with pretty good speed, where they find both Eldrick's wife and a traveling cleric of Cortesia, both of whom are willing to offer their services to aid the party, being glad they could repay them for helping with funding the bridge repairs.









*OOC:*


What exactly would everyone like to get?


----------



## Bertious (Jan 30, 2011)

"This one feels thanks you for the help and feels that healing Gig-Git is most important but would like some healing himself if there is some once Git-Git is better. Is there anything this one can do to help?" 









*OOC:*


 A single cure light wounds would be all cethyn would want but only after we see what Git-Git needs


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2011)

Eldrick's wife, a middle aged tiefling woman, tells Cethyn "If you could go out to my garden and out back and gather these herbs (and proceeds to describe what she needs), I can focus on your unconscious friend."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have 72 gp not counting the 20 from the scenario so far, so whatever Git-Git- needs I will gladly contribute


----------



## Bertious (Jan 30, 2011)

"Gladly this one will help." Cethyn will then go and pick the herbs as requested happy to have something to do to distract him from the pain of his wounds and the worry for his friend.









*OOC:*


will take 10 on either Knowledge nature =15 or Survival =16 to make sure she gets what she wants


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 31, 2011)

Bozzago rubbed his leg as his allies sought care from their graceful helpers, observing that it was still sore and bruised from the spill they took on the bridge earlier. It was an annoyance, but it was not serious enough to require extensive treatment - it would not affect his combat capability in the least. He was more concerned with Git-Git, who had nearly been felled by the bandits. 

"I do not require any healing, but I will gladly help look for what Git-Git needs; we can't spend too much time licking our wounds."


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 31, 2011)

Git git rolls slightly in his pained sleep, inwardly grateful for such caring allies. Though he wasnt aware just yet of their help, hed certainly shiw them his thanks with coin and verbally. More importantly hed keep hinself safer so not to fall victim to the dangers.again.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

After Bozzago pretends to supervise, getting some friendly chuckles from the local patrons, and Cethyn gathers the required spell components from the garden the two healers get to work. After a few minutes work and some praying, the party feels as good as they have ever felt. After thanking the healers, and helping them cleanup the room the healing was done in, the party heads out once more, hopeful that the pending darkness will hinder the bandits as much as it hinders them.

[sblock=healing cost]Git Git - 70 gp worth of healing
Cethyn - 30 gp worth of healing
Gregori - 30 gp worth of healing
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 31, 2011)

With everyone back on their feet and fully healed, Gregori will suggest that we move quickly to get back to the bandits place. He thinks dusk is probably a good time to sneak up because of the cover of darkness.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 31, 2011)

"This one agrees stealth will be best at night." When we get back to the ambush site Cethyn will attempt to track the bandit the ran off.


----------



## Vistarius (Jan 31, 2011)

Git will thank everyone for their help. And then assist in survival check and make his own stealth. If youll roll for me please.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Given the density of the woods in the area you are entering just past the ambush point, and the fact that as far as you know the bandits are not locals and are without local support, it is safe to assume that the bandit would have just stuck to the road until he got to his destination. As you step out of the old growth forest into a lighter area of obviously newer forest, you see the ruins of a vast estate through the trees. Not simply a country manor house used only periodically like some many that you have seen on your way here, this was an entire compound that clearly served as a primary residence with space for servants, guests, extended family, and even an area for travelers to rest in safety. Almost all is rubble now, with the wilderness encroaching on what was once lawn, garden, and field. Given the fading light, it all looks like a very surreal painting typical of what could be found in the houses of the rich; the fact that it is real just adds to the sensation of loss and sadness the scene puts off. The only intact building you can see is a stable in what was once the entrance courtyard that would have served as a message station for the inhabitants of the estate.









*OOC:*


The party is in the area of the circle having just entered the area of lighter forest standing on the road. The dark green forest is basically impassable. The mixed forest is light enough that normal movement is not hindered, but seeing in or out of it is difficult due to all the branches, and charging is not possible. From there it is field until you get to the ruins. The light grey is ruins of houses, stables, warehouses, and other buildings needed on an estate this size. You can move through it, but it counts as difficult terrain, and anything more than a single move through it will have a chance of causing damage to yourself from the wreckage. The dark grey are portions of walls that are still standing and reasonably intact. The squares are 5' squares.

I need initiative, perception(-2 due to the darkness), and actions from everybody.







[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T   HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git          13/10/13    7   crossbow/none
Gregori         18/13/15   11   longbow/none
??                ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
Bozzago        16/13/13  10   shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9   longbow/none
??                ??           ??    ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Git Git - move into the underbrush and wait
Gregori - move into the underbrush and wait
??
??
??
??
Bozzago - stealth double move 30' forward alongside road toward treeline.
Cethyn - Move 30' along old forest treeline stealthing
??
[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 31, 2011)

As the group approaches the estate, Bozzago notices how dark it is getting, prompting him to to turn to his allies. 

"We can make use of this darkness yet; I'll go into the treeline and take a look ahead." With that said, the Tengu would slink off into the trees, in an attempt to get a good look at what's further ahead.









*OOC:*


Move action (15 ft.) with Stealth to get as close as possible to the treeline on the left side of the road without penalty; if allowed, I'll instead take a double move action to move a full 30 ft without penalty. I don't know if I'll have any additional concealment there, but I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 31, 2011)

"I agree," says Gregori, "whoever can move the most quietly should move along the inside of the forestline and look for sentries. I think the places to really check woould be the spot where the road leaves the trees and that gap in the wall that faces the treeline."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Gregori going to move anywhere while he looks thru the trees. Also what weapons does everyone have out at this point?


----------



## Mahorfeus (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since we're not in combat, could I have drawn my shortbow? If so, I'll do that as well.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think its safe to assume people would have had a weapon out while walking on the road after the last ambush; none of you are playing like you're moronic. I just need to know which ones. A shortbow works just fine.


----------



## Bertious (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Does my previous stealth still stand? 







"This one will move around to the side" Cethyn will ready his new bow and creep through the light forest to the left of the road until he reaches the narrow part.









*OOC:*


 Just a reminder us Tengu do have low light vision


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


The previous stealth roll will stand for this round. I still need your initiative, and the low light will come in handy once you get closer, but for this round, if you want to sneak you will still be too far away for it to help you. Also do you want to move along the line of the old growth forest or move toward the treeline next to the open field?


----------



## Bertious (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 He'll stick to the old growth untill he reaches the narrow part stealth is good but a layer of foliage is better


----------



## galahad0430 (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was thinking that we would stay just inside the forest on the left side of the road until Bozzago returns from scouting? Also, does anyone mind if I use the other longbow until later?


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 1, 2011)

Git will be walking with his crossbow drawn and loaded. He will also attempt a stealth roll, perception, and initiative. Sorry sunshadiw but i still need you to roll for me. Friday ill have my internet back. 

Git will nod in agreement and move 30 in the underbrush to wait for bozzago to scout. Hell keep his weapon drawn and crouch, for a +2 bonus to ac. Hes waiting ro make sure bozzago is covered if help is needed.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Git Git's rolls


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. The dice are smokin after that one!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I got everybody in the right place, no body can see anything at the moment given the distance to the ruins. Next round of actions please.

[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T   HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git          13/10/13    7   crossbow/none
Gregori         18/13/15   11   longbow/none
M1               ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
R                 ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
Bozzago        16/13/13  10   shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9   longbow/none
??                ??           ??    ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Git Git - move stealthily
Gregori - move stealthily (or at least try to)
M1 - use readied action
??
R - use readied action
??
Bozzago - 
Cethyn - 
??
[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since we cannot see anything, on his turn Bozzago will go ahead and continue 30 ft. towards the left, following the treeline as discreetly as possible (double move action; half speed to stealth with no penalties). From the looks of it, I'll have to do this a few times to get anywhere near the ruins...


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 1, 2011)

Git will attempt another stealthy move at 30 to keep at bozzagos back. Ending every move with a crouch to increase ac. Git will also survey the area.

Perception and stealth.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Git Git round 2


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gregori will creep forward 30' as quietly as possible. He is heading at a diagonal so as to reach the treeline after Bozzago passes through.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 1, 2011)

Cethyn will double move at half speed (so 40')while stealthing still headed for the same location as before.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I will update progress once I get home from work in about 8 hours. I seem to have accidently not grabbed my laptop today so I don't have any information on the scene with me.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can describe it for you... lets see, I am directly behind one of the sentries and Bozzago and Cethyn are behind the other while Git-Git is moving to flank the one I'm at... yep, looks right


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice try, but the sentries are enlarged by this point so getting flank is going to take longer than that. Also, the remaining sentries are also enlarged, and moving to flank you. The 2 casters that cast all the enlarge spells are now proceeding to pepper the party with various nasty spells.  

Getting back to the actual scene, I think Cethyn might be able to see one of the sentries, but I need to see what I rolled for their perception checks before I can update actions and locations.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 1, 2011)

While no one in the party can as yet see anyone, Cethyn does definitely pick up just a little bit of noise from the the area of the wall just north of the clear path.

[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T   HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git          13/10/13    7   crossbow/none
Gregori         18/13/15   11   longbow/none
M1               ??           ??    ??
??                ??           ??    ??
R                 ??           ??    ??
Ad                ??           ??    ??
Bozzago        16/13/13  10   shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9   longbow/none
??                ??           ??    ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Git Git - stealthy move and perception
Gregori - wait for signal
M1 - light torch setup in the middle of the stableyard, move to take cover behind wall corner
??
R - 
Ad - light torch setup by stable, move to get cover at wall corner
Bozzago - 
Cethyn - stealthy move and perception
??
[/sblock]


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 2, 2011)

Git will move another 30 and stay hidden. Stealth and perception. Sorrt im boring


----------



## Bertious (Feb 2, 2011)

Cethyn will continue along the treeline watching out for light sources being used by the enemy


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=low-light vision]The tengus' low-light vision will kick in now that you are closer to the ruins.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gregori will also wait for some sort of signal.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2011)

The entire party can see two figures light preset torches in the yard as they move to defensive positions along the walls on the far side of the stable yard. One is hiding just behind the corner of the wall fragment by the stable, and the other moves to get cover from the inner corner of the other wall fragment on the north side of the yard.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gregori will move West ten feet deep in the treeline to the point where the treeline is closest to the wall on the southside of the building, then he will move to the edge of the treeline.
That looks to be about 160' movement and will put me south of the barn just 20' from the wall.
I whisper to Bazzago my intention and let Cethyn know as I pass him. Maybe we should all go this way as it puts us at the closest point without revealing ourselves?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2011)

Remember the light gray is rubble and difficult terrain that can be seen over. Only the dark gray is still standing walls.

Edit: Also, unless you have a movement of 40, you can only move up to 120' per round, anything more than 60' needs to be in a relatively straight line.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, I know, but on the map it looks like there is an intact wall running along the south side of the light grey area. Also, I was explaining my movement, I knew it would take several rounds (because I will be moving at half speed for stealth so 3 rounds of movement).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2011)

The wall does cover most of the south side, but be aware that getting into the stable yard from the far side is going to take a long time, and you will have to cross the wide swath of difficult terrain at some point. I'm not going to stop you, just making sure you understand time cost involved. Also if you want to effectively run while stealthing, the stealth roll will be at a -2 penalty.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Essentially my plan is to get to the close point to the south wall, then move (crawl? depending on height of wall) East to the first gap. From there we can either move at full speed (thus taking only 1 round of full movement) around the rubble area to where the road enters the compound, or we can stand and all shoot at 1 guard first and the other guard next if they are close and in sight from that spot. I am just waiting to see what the others think of that.







Gregori discusses the above plan with the others.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 2, 2011)

"This one thinks if they are in light and we are in dark we can shoot them from here and they cannot see us."









*OOC:*


As long as we are not in the light we are practiaclly invisable to them so it's probably best if we can shoot them from a crossfire rather than get close to them.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


It depnds on what kind of cover they have. I am ok with that plan also if we have good shots from here. It will be nice to be the shooter for a change instead of the shootee


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 2, 2011)

Git is still moving forward stealthed and low to the ground, ending each turn crouched.

Ooc: whats the ruling on using ultimate combat material? I would love a dip in ninja at this point


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Unless anyone objects,  I will fast forward a few rounds while you all stealth and sneak your way over to the south wall and peer around the corner. In that time, aside from the figures on the far side of the yard hunkering down in their defensive positions, you see and hear nothing but the sounds of the forest being being carried on the breeze. The green area of the yard is lit with a couple of torches, and the areas immediately around it are in shadowy light. You are all gathered around the east edge of the south wall. So round 6 actions please.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 any chance you can update their positions on the map? and ours while you are at it 







Cethyn will during ready an action to shoot at the far bandit assuming clear line of sight and will fire if they notice us or one of the group attacks i'll roll now just incase i am not online during round 1


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


If we are close enough, I think we should start shooting the guards.I will also shoot the guard furthest away.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=map]I am at the wrong computer to be able to update the map right now, but I will do so when I get home from work. Basically you are clustered around the eastern edge of the south wall on the south side. There is a figure crouched behind the inside corners of each of the walls on the north side just outside of the main torch light.[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 3, 2011)

Seeing his companions take the initiative, Bozzago decides to attack as well, nocking an arrow and attempting to fire it at the closest bandit in sight.









*OOC:*


I can't remember how the Sneak Attack rules apply to ranged weapons, but if he's close enough, would you mind rolling the 1d6 for me?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here is the updated map, we are still using the initiative from before, and the yellow circles are the areas lit up by torches right now.







As you start firing at the crouching bandits, they fire back with crossbows. M1 will fire at Gregori, and Ad will fire at Bozzago. Of all the missiles shot thus far only Bozzago's shot on Ad and the bandit's shot on Gregori hit their mark as both sides fire from their respective sides of the torch light.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 3, 2011)

After moving git git would have crouched to gain the bonus to ac and then taken a shot towards the closest bandit.
If youd be so kind sunshadow...
Attack roll


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do they have cover? And do we have cover? How high is the wall we are next to?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

They have partial cover, and the corners of the stable provide cover both ways as well. If you want to be able to shoot at them, you will have to be out past the wall to see, so your only cover would be darkness  if you got farther back from the torches or crouching, which would effectively be a move action. The wall next to you varies in height from 5' to 8'.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Both sides finally engage each other as arrows and crossbow bolts zing across the empty stableyard. Most miss their targets, but Gregori and one of the bandits took a hit.

[sblock=Initiative]*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T   HP         InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git          13/10/13    7         crossbow/none
Gregori         18/13/15   5          longbow/none
M1               ??           ??         crossbow/??
??                ??           ??         ??
R                 ??           ??         ??
Ad                ??           ??-6     crossbow/??
Bozzago        16/13/13  10        shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9        longbow/none
??                ??           ??         ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 6 Recap]Git Git - crouch and fire(miss)
Gregori - fire(miss)
M1 - fire(hit Gregori)
??
R - 
Ad - fire(miss)
Bozzago - fire(hit Ad)
Cethyn - fire(miss)
??
[/sblock]

Round 7 actions please.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 4, 2011)

Cethyn will move 40' to our right to try and get a clearer shot at AD (i would like to end his move 1 square up and 1 left of the bottom right corner if possible)


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 4, 2011)

Git git will continue laying prone, reload, and fire another shot at the closest bandit. Right now hes going for quantity not quality. He hears gregori take a hit and realizes that the situation is getting tougher and tougher with each passing step into this mystery. 

Why would they be so intent on killing them. What were they hiding?

Roll for attack with bow please.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 4, 2011)

Readying his bow, Bozzago will once again aim and fire at the closest bandit in sight (taking a 5 ft. step if necessary), preferably the one he already injured.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Git Git round 7 attack


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gregori will 5' step clear of the wall and shoot M1 then use a move action to crouch.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I just remembered, the arrows we have for the longbow are masterwork. Do we have any regular ones ? If not, is everyone ok with us using the MW ones? Let me know, so we can keep count on our shots and we can add the +1 to hit (it wouldn't have made a diffrence on either one of my shots so far).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2011)

As the party sends a lot of arrows across the yard, the response from the other side is different this time. Ad disappears back into the stables, and M1 just crouches and watches the hail of arrows miss their targets.

Time for round 8 actions.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gregori will move quickly around to where the road enters the compound and take cover by the wall and have his bow ready to shoot anyone coming out.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2011)

The masterwork arrows are loot, and thus claimable and usable; just keep track of what you use so that you know when you run out of them.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anybody with a passive perception (taking 10) of 17 or higher can just barely make out voices in the stable.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 7, 2011)

Git Git will take a moment to stealth himself and move forward. He'll  move at a slower rate due to being stealthed, but he'd rather try to get  a better shot than anything else. 
[Dice]d20[/dice]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Vistarius said:


> Git Git will take a moment to stealth himself and move forward. He'll  move at a slower rate due to being stealthed, but he'd rather try to get  a better shot than anything else.
> [Dice]d20[/dice]




I see you have dice rolling capabilities now. Where exactly is Git Git moving? Is he going through the ruined buildings or around to the open gate?


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 7, 2011)

Git will move through the ruined building. He wants a better shooting place, without exposing himself too much. He can't afford another trip to the emergency potions.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2011)

I need actions from Cethyn and Bozzago for this round before I can proceed.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 8, 2011)

Bozzago would follow Git-Git, also trying to remain as quiet as possible, readying his bow against any enemy that comes within range.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 sorry i was unwell over the weekend but i'm ok now 







Cethyn will take another shot at m1 then move to the cover just south of the road where it enters the ruins.









*OOC:*


 lol i don't think Cethyn is gonna take up full time archery any time soon


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aside from M1 crouching in his little wall nook, no one else can be readily seen, though Bozzago can still barely pick out a quiet, tense conversation winding down in the stable.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gregori yells out, "Alright men, burn it down!"

He then picks up a small piece of debris and throws it on to the roof of the stable (hopefully in imitation of a torch landing up there).

He then readies his bow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's going to be a bluff check or sleight of hand check, whichever is higher for you, Gregori.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here is a new map, with coordinates even moving around should hopefully be a little easier. This battle will only move forward when you guys actually make a move, as your adversaries seem quite content to stay hunkered down.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 9, 2011)

Cethyn will move across the road and to the end of the wall the other side at g24 staying in cover and watching the house for movement.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bertious said:


> Cethyn will move across the road and to the end of the wall the other side at g24 staying in cover and watching the house for movement.




Perception check please.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Abject failure i think i left my eyes in my other hat


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bertious said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Abject failure i think i left my eyes in my other hat




Cethyn manages to spy a dirty old shoe and a stinky, rotting sock in the rubble in front of him.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yay! Treasure!


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess there was no response to the pretend torch?


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gregori will move to the end of the wall in the compound (I18). Then, when the others are ready, he will move 30' down the road to try and draw fire from M1.









*OOC:*


That will put me at I12 and I am full defense so my AC is 22


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 9, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I guess there was no response to the pretend torch?




Not any immediately visible response; a Perception check would be required to determine anything further.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 10, 2011)

Git will continue on his pre-planned course with his fellow tengu in  tow. He's ready to fire an arrow should they get too far into the sights  of the enemy. If they're staying hunkered down, he needs to see why and  prepare to bust their little bunker. 

[sblock=Tengu to Bozzago while whispering]
"I've got an enlargement spell ready, if we can get close, do you want it?"
[/sblock]

Stealth


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Vistarius said:


> Git will continue on his pre-planned course with his fellow tengu in tow. He's ready to fire an arrow should they get too far into the sights of the enemy. If they're staying hunkered down, he needs to see why and prepare to bust their little bunker.




Where exactly are you wanting to move to?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2011)

As the party moves forward, M1 will fall back to B5, once again taking cover from a wall as he watches the party carefully. Those familiar with tactics see clearly that they tried to setup a shooting range in the courtyard, but having failed to do that, seem to be falling back to a more defensive position.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 11, 2011)

Suspecting that he knew what an enlargement spell entailed, Bozzago shook his head, whispering back with a series of soft coos and subtle caws. Easily mistakable for ordinary bird ambiance. 
[sblock=Tengu]I'm not well-suited to becoming a walking target that large... but at this point, perhaps drawing their fire would not be such a bad idea.[/sblock]
Bozzago would break out into a full run, moving all the way to the south side of the stable (I5, if possible), as far from any of the building's openings as possible. The reckless action lacked discretion, but he did not want to give their foes enough time to set up a solid position.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 11, 2011)

Probably about J-7, sorry for the delay.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 11, 2011)

As people move towards the stable, give me perception checks.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gegori, in I-12


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 12, 2011)

As the group advances on the stable, which has a solid wall on the south and the south section of the east wall, Gregori and Bozzago can definitely tell that there are only two people inside, though exact positions are unclear, but that they both seem ready for the group. The northern section of the eastern wall seems to have posts that probably once held a door, but stand alone holding up the roof now.









*OOC:*


I'm going to go ahead and take a break at this point until Monday to give everyone time to catch up with events and posts.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will get a new map and some action up this evening probably; you are now within charge range and have set off whatever trap they might have set up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

The still of the night is finally disrupted as a big man wielding a greatsword bursts out of the stable and charges Gregori; the crossbow bandit is quick to drop his bow, pull a sword, and follow suit. Meanwhile, two bandits well hidden else where around the yard throw off their camouflage and attack; one bandit steps into Cethyn's face while the archer from earlier finally shows himself as he fires at Bozzago from an elevated perch in the middle of the rubble to try to stop him from flanking his boss.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

TOP OF THE ROUND

Having dropped one of the upstart adventurers that dared to bother him, the boss(ranger) roars out a challenge to any brave enough to stand up to his sword.

[sblock=Combat]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*


```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T   HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git          13/10/13    7   crossbow/none
Gregori         18/13/15   -5   longbow/bleeding
M1               12/11/9   ??   longsword/charged
M2               14/13/11   ??   longsword/none
R                 15/13/9   ??   greatsword/barkskin, charged
Ad                ??           ??   crossbow/none
Bozzago        16/13/13   2   shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9   longbow/none
Archer          15/14/15   ??   longbow/partial cover
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Previous Round:
Git Git - 
Gregori - 
M1 - charge and crit Gregori
M2 - swing and miss at Cethyn
R - charge and miss at Gregori
Ad - 
Bozzago - 
Cethyn - 
Archer - shoot and hit Bozzago[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=sunshadow21] Hey how you been the game is great so far but I see you have a neatness problems I would like to help you with. What I do to get th erow to match up is forst type everything neatly in notepad than copy/paste it into my post. Now when you paste it in it will look all messed up but no need to fix it, as it will do it itself. This has something to do with the code blocking when you send it it will be all nice and neat. Also you need to add zeroes for low number to give things even space. Hope it helps.[/sblock]

[sblock=Clean up]
*Combatants posted in INIT order.*

```
[U]Character      AC/FF/T    HP   InHand/Condition[/U]
Git Git        13/10/13    7   crossbow/none
Gregori        18/13/15   -5   longbow/bleeding
M1             12/11/09   ??   longsword/charged
M2             14/13/11   ??   longsword/none
R              15/13/09   ??   greatsword/barkskin, charged
Ad             ??/??/??   ??   crossbow/none
Bozzago        16/13/13    2   shortbow/none
Cethyn         17/14/13    9   longbow/none
Archer         15/14/15   ??   longbow/partial cover
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


My action for whenever my turn comes up.







Bozzago grit his beak as the arrow came sailing towards him, nailing him right in the torso. He could tell that the wound was deep, but it was not quite fatal. Spotting the archer that shot him, he would mutter some obscure curse in Tengu before stepping southwest of Git-Git (K6). Taking aim, he would fire another arrow towards his assailant. Hopefully the wound wouldn't throw his aim off too much.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 14, 2011)

Cethyn will drop his Longbow draw his Curveblade and attack m2


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will roll my stabilization now. btw, I am now at -11hp because of the damage I took earlier, so I have 1 more round of bleeding. Also, you have me in the wrong square, I should be in I-12


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I will roll my stabilization now. btw, I am now at -11hp because of the damage I took earlier, so I have 1 more round of bleeding. Also, you have me in the wrong square, I should be in I-12




Everybody mentally shift the ranger, M1, and Gregori one square over to the right, please.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 14, 2011)

He means down


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> He means down




Right, down, up, left, they're all the same to my brain right now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will give Git Git another day before I have him delay.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 15, 2011)

OOC: Don't delay me! School and work has been destroying my time. Sorry guys 

Git-Git moves towards bozzago enough to see the enemy, and will drop to  one knee while he fires to try and gain a cover bonus. He hears his  friend go down, and notes arrows are making pin-cushions of the tengu  assault force. He takes a shot at the nearest enemy, and will hopefully  thin out the herd. One of them was going to have to get close enough to  the big guy to take him down.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would have given you another day so don't panic, Git Git. I completely understand the time crunch.

The ranger will stand over Gregori's body continuing to challenge the rest of you to "manly" combat. The swordsman behind him will move to H8 and issue his own challenge. Both have swords ready to swing at the first melee target. The swordsman by Cethyn will swing once more at his chosen foe, but his sword will bounce off the armor.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2011)

TOP OF THE ROUND

same order as before, only differences from previous listiong: hp: M2 has taken 4 damage, AC: M1 and the rangers is now to 2 higher having recovered from the charge, location: Bozzago and M1 moved slightly.

Time for next round actions, and don't worry, Git Git, I will give several days if need be.


----------



## Bertious (Feb 15, 2011)

Cethyn will make a full attack at m2


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 15, 2011)

Git-git is going to spend his time attempting to get to Cethayn. He could keep wasting shots, but he hasn't been successful so far. If he can get to his friend in the same turn and still have an action, he'll keep out of the attack of the boss (assuming the archers won't fire at him when he's this close, and if they do, oh well) he'll cast Enlarge Person on Cethayn. If he can get his friend a quick advantage, he'll join in the combat next round and get this bastard down before he finishes off Gregori. 

OOC: Does anyone (gregori included) have a potion he could use to get gregori stabilized?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 16, 2011)

M1 will move to intercept Git Git, always staying 5 ft away and between him and Cethyn, taunting him the entire time. M2 will continue to swing at Cethyn, and continue to miss, while the  archer continues to monitor the stable corner, and the ranger will  continue to challenge his cowardly opponents to come save their friend.









*OOC:*


What square are you trying to move to, Git Git? You can move 60' since there are too many angles involved to be able to run.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 16, 2011)

The Tengu muttered yet another curse when he saw that his arrow missed its intended target completely. It was easier to blame the arrow sticking out of his body for the shot than himself. Taking a deep breath, Bozzago decided that he needed to make his move now, lest the archer continue to pelt them all with arrows. Everybody would need to pitch in if they wanted to save Gregori. Taking aim once more, the Tengu would fire another shot at the archer, hoping that he hit his mark this time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the layout of the stable, the north section of the east wall looks like it may have held a door at some point, but it is now just an open space. There is a small regular sized opening for a door halfway along the west wall, and the east portion of the north wall is horse stalls with an opening on the top half that give the horse some fresh air and access to the feeding troughs on the sides of the stalls. The doors in all of the openings are long gone; apparently, while someone has saw fit to maintain the building, they haven't seen a need for doors in it's current use as a temporary shelter.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thoughts flitted through Gregori's semi-conscious mind. How could he have been so stupid to concentrate all of his attention on the charging bandit leader and dodge into the other bandit's blade? He could feel the cold spreading from his wound and knew it was mortal. He hoped his new companions would not take any foolish risks trying to get to him and hoped they would prevail against the bandits after he had let them down. As consciouness finally left him his final thought was a fervent hope that his companions would be able to return his family sword to his brother......


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll go ahead and roll for Cethyn since he still has a target in front of him.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2011)

While Cethyn and his assailant continue to exchange swings, Git Git moves toward Cethyn with one of the swordsman tailing him, taunting him; the archer drops back down into the little depression up on his litttle platform and pulls the camouflaged tarp back over him. The ranger is starting to look extremely bored as he continues to taunt you mercilessly.

TOP OF THE ROUND 
Actions please; we may be able to largely wrap this up this round if things go as I think they will.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 17, 2011)

Bozzago will drop his shortbow, before drawing his Aldori dueling sword as a move action. Waiting patiently, he will ready an attack action to hit any opponent that comes near him with a two-handed swing, so as to get the most out of his weapon.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


here we go  Good luck guys, I will stay until the end for spiritual support  My ghost attempts to distract the leader


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch on the stab roll; if I recall from a previous thread about dying, I think you might still be able to apply time gp and xp to your new character. HM would have a better idea of how that eventually got resolved.


----------



## Vistarius (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, sorry about that Gregori. I'm getting overwhelmed with a combination of school and work and I'm starting to question my ability to be able to post. I don't want to let everyone down though, I'm just struggling for balance. I think I may have t odrop, which sucks...but I dunno what else to do.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 20, 2011)

We are almost done with the adventure; I am going to assume you continue to Cethyn and cast enlarge, at which point, all visible opponents flee, with the ranger continuing to taunt you as he does so. The party is left with an empty courtyard and an archer that is showing no interest in doing anything other than waiting until you are gone to come down from his secure perch.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am just going to wrap this scene up since all that remains is a few loose ends and Gregori and Git Git having problems preventing them to be effective. You enter the stable where one last opponent is standing with a wand to the wagons threatening to fireball the wagon; you can take him prisoner or kill him, your choice, neither is hard to do, the wand ends up being a wand of cure light wounds. Either way I am going to assume you take all of his toys. The horse is in one of the stalls and very nervous, but the apples calm him down enough for you to handle him. Unless you take special measures against the archer, he leaves you alone when you head back to town with the wagon, your friend's body, and possibly a prisoner.

[sblock=Rewards]Experience -
Wagon Recovery CR 3: 800XP / 4 players = 200 xp each

Treasure -
[FONT=&quot]Masterwork Studded Leather, Masterwork Light Crossbow, Shortsword, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (5 charges), Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Potion of Shield of Faith [/FONT][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll give you guys till Monday to do any roleplaying of whatever you want to do with the adept, Roondar, and Gregori's family. 48 hours from now, I will post the final reward information as well as time gp and xp.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ouch, a little abrupt, but I suppose that's a tad necessary. Unless somebody else decides to kill the guy, I suppose we can assume we took him prisoner?







Bozzago would wrap Gregori's body with the blanket he had stowed away, shaking his head as he carefully loaded it onto the wagon. He had not known the human very well, but he had been an ally nonetheless. Turning to his fellow tengu, he would suggest that they seek out any relatives Gregori might have had, so that they could give them his body and belongings.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I apologize for the abruptness, but given how close we were to the finish and having one character dead, and another player having real life difficulties, I wanted to try to wrap it up as cleanly as possible before everyone else just plain lost interest.


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not a problem! You did a great job, by the way.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 22, 2011)

The party returns to town without incident. The guards at the gate stop them and question them about their business, as by this time, it is extremely late at night. After hearing their story, relieving them of their prisoner, and paying a small reward of 25 gp each for the prisoner, the guards finally allow the party to enter town. 

By this time it is almost morning,the sun is once more starting to peek above the horizon; the gnomes don't look like they slept any the previous night, and Roondar is really starting to look like he needs a good couple days of nothing but sleep; they are none the less awake, and though very concerned when they only see 3 of you, are relieved that the mission, while lethal, could be considered at least a partial success. They quickly pull the wagon to the backyard and Alf unseals it while the party eats upstairs; they are soon rejoined by Roondar, who is bearing several items of interest. First, he carries a potion of cure light wounds for each surviving member of the party; second, he carries a small chest that had been inside the wagon that held what was originally going to be the guards final pay, but instead, serves as you pay. He pays out to each of you 200 gold pieces, while setting aside an equal amount for Gregori's family. He also tells you he has sent word to Gregori's family that something has happened and someone needs to come to the alchemist's shop to deal with the tragic situation. 

As you are finishing breakfast, Alf and someone clearly recognizable as Gregori's brother comes upstairs. The brother is both annoyed and worried at the same time, though he is trying to hide the worried part, especially when he doesn't see Gregori eating breakfast with you. As you share your experiences, the annoyed look slowly disappears to be replaced with a tired and eventually saddened look. With a much chastened and pained tone at the end, he thanks you and Roondar all for your efforts in bringing his brother back and providing funds for a proper funeral. He also says that the family will need time to grieve, but that they would be putting up a bounty for the fiend responsible for this, and they would do everything in their power to bring the bandits to justice for their crimes. He then departs with his brother's body to bear the news to the rest of the family, many of whom were waiting to see precisely what the problem was, since the note, while not specific, was still quite ominous. 

Not long thereafter, the entire group splits off, Roondar to get some much needed sleep, Alf to start preparing his fresh inventory for the shop, and the 3 tengu return to Dunn Wright Inn to catch up on some sleep themselves before going shopping, dreams of how they planned on spending their new found wealth floating through their heads.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=Final Rewards]Time XP = 259
Time GP = 222

Reward for handing over bandit to guards = 25 gp each
Reward from Roondar = 200 gp each & 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds each[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

First off great game everyone.  I enjoyed your dip in the creak (got to love rickety old bridge traps) and posting afterwards. I think you took any miss posts in stride and keep the game flowing for a great read. I hope to see more of this great murder(group) in the future.

First thing I want to do is handle Gregori's death. I'm going to lay out all the numbers so please follow along at home if you like.

Encounter XP: 650 (should be reward xp for the last fight I think it is missing in first post)
Time XP: 259 (37 days at 7 xp per day)
Total: 909 (which btw should be everyones XP total )

Ok you take the 909 XP and divide it by 2 Your total starting XP for a new character is going to be 455 XP and your 1st lvl.

Then you take 455 XP and divide by 7 (time xp for being 1st lvl) for a total of 65.

The 65 is then multiplied by 6 (time GP for being 1st lvl) for a total of 390 GP. *NOTE:* You may not spend more than 50% of this GP on any one item (so max item cost for this is 195gp)

You also get your normal 150gp (or 900gp for rich parents) which has no limitations on spending. For a grand look of...

Starting XP: 455
Starting GP: 390 +

Will tidy up for the others here in a minute.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

And now for everyone else. First all XP are approved  and each of you should have a total of 909 XP. 

Now for the tougher stuff. Treasure 

Ok I have total Encounter GP at 3,000gp (break down below) and this should be divide by all four of you so that is 750gp each. Then you take and add in your Time GP bonus (222gp) and that gives you a total of 972gp to each player.

Breakdown:
First encounter (thugs): CR 2 = 600gp (150gp each)
Bridge trap: CR 1 = 400gp (100gp each)
Broken Log skill challenge: CR 1 = 400 (100gp each)
Archer Ambush: CR 1 400gp (100gp each)
Final Fight (bandits): CR 3 = 1,200gp (300gp each)
Time GP: 37 days x 6 GP per day = 222gp each

Total share for each player: 972gp

Now that is everything including money given to you by NPC's and what you would have as cash if you sold everything. But you might not want to do that. First thing you need to do is decide what stuff from the loot list you wish to "buy" from your share.

Loot:
leather armor(x5): 10gp each = 50gp
shortswords(x5): 10gp each = 50gp
longbows(x2): 75gp each = 150gp
masterwork arrows(x35): 6gp each = 210gp
masterwork studded leather: 175gp
masterwork light crossbow: 335gp
wand of cure light(5 charges): 75gp
potions, cure light(x4): 50gp each = 200gp
potion, shield of faith: 50gp

Now we could assume you all wish to each keep one of the potions of healing, and thus if you each did you would start with:

922gp + potion of cure light wounds(1d8+1)

and the above list would only have one cure light potion instead of four. Please do all your dividing here anything not "bought" will be put into the Mystic Pearl thread. *NOTE:* Mundane items will not be transferred.

Once you are done here any leftover GP is yours to go to the  Mystic Pearl and spend on what you would like, before returning to the inn and jumping in another game. 

Any questions let me know I will be about.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

And lastly DM credits, (almost forgot )

sunshadow21 is here by rewarded 2.59 DMCs for his running of the Grand adventure _"A Merchant in Need of Assistance"_ - from here on in to be called (AMiNoA) -

Your AMiNoA credits can be added to any character or saved and be used to purchase a third character (the only way a person is allowed a third btw) for 6 DMCs. 

Also your AMiNoA credits are to spent in whole and the leftover saved to be added to by further DMing. ( I think 2 DMCs might just raise Ausk to 2nd lvl btw).

And lastly I will never type AMiNoA again after this,  darn.

HM


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll just go with the full share of gold, if allowed.


----------



## galahad0430 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done sunshadow!! Had a good time, despite dying  (and don't feel bad about that, as I said before, if there is no risk of death, how can we be considered heroes). I would also like to say thank you to the rest of the party as they were an enjoyable group to game with. I look forward to further adventures

Oh, and almost forgot, Thanks to HolyMan for his timely help in spots too


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Mahorfeus said:


> I'll just go with the full share of gold, if allowed.




Sure that is allowed I saw you got a new mw longbow. Hope that helps in the future.* EDIT:* wait you didn't take the healing potion  after what happen in this game??



galahad0430 said:


> Well done sunshadow!! Had a good time, despite dying  (and don't feel bad about that, as I said before, if there is no risk of death, how can we be considered heroes). I would also like to say thank you to the rest of the party as they were an enjoyable group to game with. I look forward to further adventures
> 
> Oh, and almost forgot, Thanks to HolyMan for his timely help in spots too




Your welcome when your new character is ready let me know in the social group, and I'll give 'em a look over.

Just need @Bertious and @Vistarius to chime in if they want to "buy" anything out of the loot pile, and we will be good to close this.


HM


----------



## Mahorfeus (Feb 23, 2011)

Oops, I mean the 922gp + potion of cure light wounds(1d8+1). I believe I noted it in my profile, I might have missed it though.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 27, 2011)

You still out there, Git Git and Cethyn? If you are, you need to claim items very soon if you want them.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am going to give Git Git and Cethyn each 922 + a healing potion and put the rest in the Mystic Pearl. If  Cethyn wants to keep the longbow, he can just subtract the price for it from the 922; as a regular mundane item, it doesn't get put into the mystic pearl anyway.


----------

